# VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2011)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Dezember


*VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland! Teil 1​*
Ein harter und provokanter Titel?
Ja!
Es geht aber nicht wirklich mehr anders....

*Der Anlass*
Auf der letzen Versammlung des VDSF haben sowohl Bundes- wie ALLE Landesverbände in meinen Augen ihre Unfähigkeit nun endgültig bewiesen.

Die zusammengefasste Geschichte hier nochmal:
Dass mit dem Vorsitzenden des VDSF-Landesverbandes Hamburg, Ripperger, jemand zum Vizepräsidenten im Bundesverband gewählt wurde, der zu verantworten hat, dass bei der ersten JHV seines Landesverbandes der Vorstand wegen finanzieller Unklarheiten nicht entlastet wurde und deswegen eine zweite einberufen werden musste.

Die dann abgebrochen wurde, weil man nicht in der Lage war, an Hand aktueller Mitgliederzahlen der Vereine rechtssicher abstimmen zu lassen und diese auch nicht beibringen konnte, so dass nun noch eine dritte Versammlung notwendig wird.

*Nach der Versammlung auf der VDSF-Startseite*
Dazu noch eine nette Randnotiz von der Startseite des VDSF (www.VDSF.de)
Laut der wurde nicht Mathias Ripperger, Präsident des genannten VDSF-Landesverbandes Hamburg zum Vizepräsidenten gewählt, sondern ein Peter Ripperger....

Natürlich einstimmig!





Ich kann nun nicht beurteilen, ob das ein Versehen war, ob man sich im VDSF nicht so gut kennt oder ob man mit Vornamen Peter heissen muss, um im VDSF etwas werden zu können - Oder ob das schon das zusammenbringen der geballten Kompetenz ist............

Muss man da also noch Angst um Angler oder das Angeln in Deutschland haben??

;-))))


Sollte es sich doch um Mathias Ripperger handeln, muss man dann wohl auch davon ausgehen, dass der gesamte VDSF, Bundes- wie Landesverbände, den Versuch des ASV-HH der Umdeutung des Begriffes Gemeinschaftsangeln mitträgt und unterstützt, da er ja einstimmig gewählt wurde.


Selbst wenn die zuständige Behörde in Hamburg nach unseren diesbezüglichen Anschreiben unserer Sichtweise recht gegeben hat und die des ASV-HH als falsch ansieht.

Es ging darum, dass auch rein private Treffen von Anglern als Gemeinschaftsfischen angemeldet werden sollten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191652


*Und von solchen Leuten und Verbänden, die ja wohl für ihre angelpolitische Einstellung und ihre Arbeit im VDSF einstimmig gewählt wurden, will sich der DAV übernehmen lassen, ohne vorher angelpolitische Punkte festzuschreiben....*


Auch und gerade im Hinblick darauf, dass es im VDSF anscheinend kein Problem ist (oder gewünscht??), wenn da Präsidien wegen finanzieller Unklarheiten nicht entlastet werden.
Die dann deswegen stattfindende nachfolgende Versammlungen nicht so organisieren können, dass rechtswirksame Beschlüsse gefasst werden können..

Muss man da also noch Angst um Angler oder das Angeln in Deutschland haben??


*Am 25.11. auf der VDSF-Startseite gesehen....*
Nun hat es der VDSF also geschafft, den richtigen Namen auf seiner Seite zu veröffentlichen (ob die wohl bei uns mitlesen oder selber drauf gekommen sind???) und nun ist auch das entsprechende Dokument abrufbar:
http://www.vdsf.de/documents/ripperger-vdsf-vize.pdf

Als ich das eben nachschaute, kam mir fast der Kaffee wieder hoch vor Lachen.....

Tatsächlich handelt es sich bei dem neuen Vizepräsidenten also wohl um Mathias Ripperger, Präsident des ASV-HH, dem VDSF-Landesverband in Hamburg.

Nochmal zur Erinnerung:
*Auf der diesjährigen Hauptversammlung wurde das Präsidium des ASV-HH wegen finanzieller Unklarheiten von den Mitgliedern nicht entlastet.*

Und wisst ihr, für ausgerechnet welchen Bereich Mathias Ripperger im VDSF-Bund zuständig ist??

Rüschtüsch!

*VIZEPRÄSIDENT FÜR FINANZEN!!!*
;-))))))))))))))

Da es hier ja nicht um Kompetenz gehen kann - da würde ja wohl niemand einstimmig jemanden für die Finanzen wählen, der mit seinem Vorstand von den Mitgliedern wegen finanzieller Unklarheiten nicht entlastet wurde - muss es also wohl um eine angelpolitische Sache gehen - oder sonst etwas, was den dummen normalen Anglern nicht verständlich sein kann....

Oder braucht man solche in Finanzen kompetenten Leute um zum Beispiel Dinge wie mit der VDSF-GmbH richtig aufzuklären und klarzustellen?

Oder glaubt etwa jemand, dass die Delegierten der VDSF-Versammlung etwa nicht informiert gewesen wären über die Vorgänge in Hamburg???

*Neeeeeiiiiinnn!!!!*
Alles hochdemokratisch und bestens informiert, davon muss man ausgehen.

*Also ist es vielleicht der restriktive, anglerfeindliche Kurs*, den der Hamburger VDSF-Verband verfolgt, der hier von *ALLEN *VDSF-Landesverbänden einstimmig bestätigt wurde??
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191652


*Und dann wohl auch über kurz oder lang zuerst allen VDSF-Anglern so "zu Gute" kommen soll und sobald der DAV geschluckt wurde, dann allen Anglern in Deutschland..........*

Oder steckt doch etwas anderes dahinter, an was wir bis jetzt noch nicht gedacht haben???

Wer da jetzt wirklich noch nicht aufwacht, dem ist wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen..


*VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland! Teil 2​**Die allgemeine Situation*
Bezugnehmend auf den ersten Teil des Artikels hier unsere Gedanken dazu.

Wir berichten schon seit Jahren über das unselige Treiben der Verbände.

Verstärkt seit es Gespräche um die Fusion gab.

Und das gilt sowohl für die Landesverbände wie für die Bundesverbände - in VDSF wie DAV.

Die Landesverbände wollen ihre Macht nicht verlieren und dazu einen möglichst "preisgünstigen" Bundesverband, um möglichst viel von dem Geld, dass die Angler aus den Vereinen zwangsweise an die Verbände abführen müssen, im jeweiligen Bundesland behalten zu können.

Die Bundesverbände wiederum rekrutieren sich aus den Landesverbänden und können eh nichts gegen deren Willen machen.

*Umso lächerlicher wird dann in meinen Augen auch die Initiative "Pro DAFV";* in dem sich gerade die jeweils größten Landesverbände aus VDSF und DAV zusammen tun, die ja das Handeln in den jeweiligen Bundesverbänden mit zu verantworten haben.

Denn gegen diese kann ja im Bund - weder in DAV noch in VDSF - kaum etwas beschlossen werden.

Man war ja schon mal recht weit zu Beginn der Fusionsverhandlungen - damals hatten sich die Landesverbände und deren Funktionäre noch nicht in ihren jeweiligen Schützengräben verkrochen, sondern gemeinsam erkannt, an was es zu arbeiten gilt:
*An allgemeinen angelpolitischen Grundsätzen, welche festgeschrieben werden sollten und welche neue gesetzliche Restriktionen verhindern und bestehende soweit als möglich abbauen sollten.*

Dazu hatte die 12er-Kommision, bestehend aus je 6 Landesverbandsfunktionären von VDSF und DAV ein *gemeinsames Grundsatzpapier* entwickelt.

Statt aber dieses Papier als Grundlage für weitere Verhandlungen zu nehmen - *obwohl es gemeinsam von beiden Seiten erarbeitet und unterstützt wurde *- wurde dies dann nachfolgend vom VDSF-Bund als "DAV-internes Diskussionspapier" diskreditiert.

Und scheinbar haben die damals tätigen Funktionäre in der 12er-Kommision aus den Landesverbänden von VDSF und DAV dann schnell wieder vergessen, dass sie sich schon mal einig(er) waren. Und sind wieder ihren Bundesverbänden hinterhergelaufen, statt eindeutig und klar Stellung zu beziehen.

Und die daraus folgende unwürdige Geschichte um die Fusion kennt ihr dann ja aus unsere Berichterstattung.


*Die Landesverbände*
Die Landesverbände wollen keinen starken Bundesverband.
Schon gar keinen, der eine angelpolitische Richtlinie vorgibt.
Und am besten keinen, der auch noch das von den Anglern zwangsweise eingezogene Geld der Landeserbände kostet.

Da das Fischereirecht Ländersache sei, müsse die Kompetenz dafür in den Landesverbänden liegen - das die allgemein immer wieder gehörte Argumentation.

*Das alles ist nachvollziehbar, zeigt aber nur wie dumm und kurzsichtig in meinen Augen die Landesverbände sind - in VDSF wie DAV.*

Nur wenn man einen Bundesverband hat, hinter dessen klaren angelpolitischen Vorgaben sich die Verbände sammeln, kann man verhindern, dass weiterhin in immer mehr Bundesländern immer mehr Restriktionen kommen.


*Ein Beispiel dazu ist das gesetzliche Nachtangelverbot in Baden-Württemberg. *
Dadurch, dass die dortigen Verbände für ein gesetzliches Nachtangelverbot aus landesspezifischen Interessen heraus plädieren, besteht zum einen die Gefahr, dass dies auch in anderen Bundesländern Schule macht..

Und zum zweiten grenzen damit die Verbände in Baden-Württemberg all die  Gewässerbewirtschafter und Angler aus, die nachts angeln wollen oder das an ihren Gewässern erlauben.

Schon heute kann aber ja jeder Gewässerbewirtschafter das nachtangeln verbieten, wenn er das für richtig und notwendig hält - dazu braucht es keinesfalls ein allgemeines Gesetz!!!

Besteht aber ein solches Gesetz, muss sich auch jeder Angler und Bewirtschafter daran halten, der das nachtangeln zulassen will - so grenzen die baden-württembergischen Verbände wohl mehr als um die Hälfte der Angler und Vereine aus und diskreditieren diese.

Wären die Verbände aus B-W Mitglied in einem starken Bundesverband, der sich die Abschaffung solcher unsinniger Restriktionen auf die Fahnen geschrieben hätte, könnten die das so natürlich nicht treiben.

Das gleiche gilt natürlich auch zum Beispiel für das tierschutzwidrige gesetzliche Abknüppelgebot in Bayern, den Gebrauch des Setzkeschers, das Verbot von tierschutzgerechten Wertungsangeln etc...


*Die Bundesverbände*
Da diese (VDSF wie DAV) von den Landesveränden abhängig sind - finanziell wie personell - lassen sie sich von diesen natürlich auch treiben. 

Am besten sichtbar durch die in meinen Augen lächerliche und durchschaubare Initiative "Pro DAFV" von Bayern, Brandenburg und Thüringen.

Durch die beide Bundesverbände wohl eher gegen ihren Willen wieder dazu gezwungen wurden, an den Verhandlungstisch zurückzukehren.

Dass gerade diese Landesverbände dann einen Satzungsentwurf vorlegen, mit dem sie sicherstellen wollen, dass auch zukünftig die Macht in den Landesverbänden bleibt und das auch weniger Geld als bisher kostet - dabei aber Kontroll- und Mitwirkungsrechte der Mitglieder, Vereine oder gar der Angler nicht berücksichtigt wurden; geschweige denn eine freiheitliche angelpolitische Grundhaltung festgeschrieben wurde mit klaren angelpolitischen Zielen. 

Das nehmen diese in meinen Augen unfähigen Bundesverbände dann einfach in Kauf und billigen diese Satzung. 

Und das obwohl aus Anglerkreisen (nicht aus Kreisen des in den Verbänden gehassten Anglerboards ;-))) eine zwar nicht perfekte, aber deutlich bessere Satzung schon in die Diskussion gebracht wurde:
http://www.fusion-nein-danke.de/satzungsentwurf-ii/

Dass solche Vorschläge wie fast alles andere auch, was von der Basis kommt, in den Verbänden (Bund wie Land, VDSF wie DAV) schlicht ignoriert wird, ist ja nun nichts Neues..

Ebenso ist es leider nichts neues, das es weder in VDSF noch im DAV, weder im Bund noch in den Ländern wirklich gelebte Demokratie gibt.

Der VDSF tut sich aufs immer wieder Neue mit Informationsverweigerung, Diskussionsverhinderung, Zensurversuchen und Anzeigen gegen Angler hervor...

Der DAV schuckt das alles und ist immer noch willig, sich von diesem VDSF ohne festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte und Kontroll- und Mitwirkungsrecht für Vereine und Angler schlucken zu lassen und nimmt bezüglich Nichtinformation, Diskussionsverhinderung  und Verhinderung der Mitwirkung/Mitnahme der Angler schon das bisherige Verhalten des VDSF an.

*Was nun?*
Augenscheinlich sind weder die Landes- noch die Bundesverbände beider Seiten willens oder in der Lage, ihren elenden K(r)ampf um Pfründe, Macht, Kohle und persönliche Eitelkeiten zu vergessen.

Und endlich zu begreifen, dass nur ein starker Bundesverband unter Vorgabe einer freiheitlichen angelpolitischen Grundhaltung mit festschreiben angelpolitischer Ziele und weitgehenden Kontroll- und Mitwirkungsrechten der Angler es ermöglichen wird, dass wir nicht langsam in allen Bundesländern immer weitere Restriktionen bekommen - und zu verhindern, dass solche Restriktionen aus Brüssel oder Berlin dann den Landesverbänden aufgedrückt werden. 

Daher werden wir wohl damit leben müssen, dass diese Verbände und Funktionäre - VDSF wie DAV - das Angeln in Deutschland langsam aber sicher beerdigen werden.


*VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland! Teil 3*​
Wenn sich jetzt die Angler in ihren Vereinen nicht anfangen zu rühren, um dem unseligen Treiben der jetzigen Verbände und Funktionäre Einhalt zu gebieten, kann man davon ausgehen, dass das Angeln in Deutschland wirklich bald beerdigt werden kann.

*Angler, steht auf!!*
Daher sollte jeder Angler in jedem Verein, ob VDSF oder DAV, entsprechende Anträge über seinen Verein einbringen. 

Welche das dann bei den Landesverbänden dann einbringen und abstimmen lassen müssen. 

Und die Landesverbände müssen das dann bei den Bundesverbänden einbringen und nach Abstimmung zu den Verhandlungen zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF umsetzen lassen.

*Stellt Anträge*, die jetzt von beiden Bundesverbänden akzeptierte Satzung abzulehnen (so wie die lobenswerten Delegierten in Sachsen Anhalt: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=229393 )

*Stellt Anträge*, die von Anglern von der Basis entworfene Satzung als Alternative zu diskutieren:
http://www.fusion-nein-danke.de/satzungsentwurf-ii/

*Stellt Anträge*, den viel zu kurz gefassten Zeitplan der Bundesverbände zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF zu kippen.

*Stellt Anträge*, eure jetzigen VDSF-Landesverbandsfunktionäre wegen erwiesener Unfähigkeit abzuwählen, da diese im Bundesverband einen Landesverbandspräsidenten zum Vize für Finanzen gemacht haben, der das in seinem eigenen Landesverband nicht hinbekommt und deswegen da das Präsidium nicht entlastet wurde.

*Stellt Anträge*, eure jetzigen DAV-Landesverbandsfunktionäre abzuwählen, da diese weiterhin vom erwiesen unfähigen VDSF übernehmen lassen wollen und damit ihre eigene Unfähigkeit beweisen. 

*Stellt Anträge*, dass eine freiheitliche angelpolitische Grundhaltung und das festschreiben angelpolitischer Ziele und weitgehender Kontroll- und Mitwirkungsrechte der Angler in der Satzung oder als verbindliche Willenserklärung im neuen, gemeinsamen Bundesverband festgeschrieben wird.


Oder wundert euch nachher nicht, wenn ihr den jetzigen Totengräbern des Angelns aus beiden Verbänden in Deutschland das Feld überlasst, dass ihr dann nur noch im Urlaub oder - sofern ihr das Glück habt an der Grenze zu wohnen - in benachbarten Ausland vernünftig angeln gehen könnt...

*Bringt entweder über eure Vereine die Verbände zu einem vernünftigen Handeln im Sinne der Angler!! 

Oder tretet mit euren Vereinen aus solch unfähigen Verbänden aus!!! 

Aus VDSF-Verbänden für deren anglerfeindliche Grundeinstellung... 

Aus den DAV-Verbänden, weil die sich am Nasenring in den VDSF ziehen lassen.. *

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## kxxxkfxx (27. November 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*

Geht es noch ein wenig Reißerischer?

Ich behaupte mal, weder VDSF noch DAV haben einen signifikanten Einfluss auf die Qualität des Angelns in Deutschland, da jeder Landesverband sein eigener Herr ist, völlig egal, welchem Dachverband er angehört.

Ein Landesverband lässt Nachtangeln zu, der andere nicht.
Ein Landesverband lässt Setzkescher zu, der andere nicht.
usw.

Diese Hohheitsrechte werden sich die Landesverbände auch nicht nehmen lassen.

Also erkläre doch bitte, warum VDSF oder DAV nun plötzlich Totengräber des Angelns sein sollen.
Meiner Meinung nach sind die Dachverbände etwas anders, nämlich überflüssig, da einflusslos und Geld kostend, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*

Wurde erklärt, ich nehme an Du bist selber Landesverbandsfunktionär und willst oder kannst das deswegen nicht begreifen:


> Da das Fischereirecht Ländersache sei, müsse die Kompetenz dafür in den Landesverbänden liegen - das die allgemein immer wieder gehörte Argumentation.
> 
> Das alles ist nachvollziehbar, zeigt aber nur wie dumm und kurzsichtig in meinen Augen die Landesverbände sind - in VDSF wie DAV.
> 
> Nur wenn man einen Bundesverband hat, hinter dessen klaren angelpolitischen Vorgaben sich die Verbände sammeln, kann man verhindern, dass weiterhin in immer mehr Bundesländern immer mehr Restriktionen kommen.


Uns gehts es eben um das Angeln in ganz Deutschland, nicht um das Angeln im einen oder anderen Bundesland...

*Und es wird sowohl aus Brüssel wie aus Berlin (es droht je wieder mal eine Beteiligung der Grünen an der nächsten Bundesregierung) noch vieles kommen, was die Landesverbände ohne einen starken Bundesverband, der sich da rechtzeitig wehren könnte, dann schlicht auch in ihrem Bundesland umsetzen müssen.*

Und genau wegen dieser kurzsichtigen Denkweise der Landesverbände bezeichne ich die Landesverbände als Totengräber des Angelns.

Und die Bundesverbände deswegen, weil sie sich von ihren Landesverbänden dazu drängen lassen, dies festzuschreiben statt zu ändern.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (27. November 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wurde erklärt, ich nehme an Du bist selber Landesverbandsfunktionär



Nein, bin ich nicht.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und es wird sowohl aus Brüssel wie aus Berlin (es droht je wieder mal  eine Beteiligung der Grünen an der nächsten Bundesregierung) noch vieles  kommen, was die Landesverbände ohne einen starken Bundesverband, der  sich da rechtzeitig wehren könnte, dann schlicht auch in ihrem  Bundesland umsetzen müssen.



Ja, da wird vieles kommen. Du überschätzt aber den Einfluss eines Sportangler-Bundesverbandes. Der geht nämlich gegen Null. Angler haben keine Lobby. Das kann man akzeptieren oder halt verdrängen.

Ich erkenne übrigens immer noch nicht, welche dieser vermutlich kommenden Festlegungen das Angeln bedrohen. Das mag aber vielleicht auch daran liegen, dass wir hier in Bayern bereits restriktiv Artenschutz betreiben und weit über die aktuellen Gesetze hinaus das Angeln reglementieren, um unsere Bestände zu schützen. Trotzdem ist die Zahl der Angler interessanterweise steigend ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



> Du überschätzt aber den Einfluss eines Sportangler-Bundesverbandes. Der geht nämlich gegen Null. Angler haben keine Lobby. Das kann man akzeptieren oder halt verdrängen.



*Das ist aber weder gottgegeben noch in der Verfassung so verankert - das ist eben die Unfähigkeit der Verbände und Funktionäre. In Bund und Land, in VDSF wie DAV!!!!*

Daher *ändern*, indem die Anger in den Vereinen endlich entweder die jetzigen nachgewiesen dafür unfähigen Funktionäre abwählen, entsprechende Anträge für einen vernünftigen und starken Bundesverband einbringen oder - sofern das nicht möglich ist - aus den jetzigen Landesverbänden austreten.

*Noch ist es in Deutschland möglich, demokratisch etwas zu verändern, *wenngleich auch beide Verbände und ihre Landesverbände daran arbeiten, wirklich gelebte Demokratie in ihren Verbänden zu verhindern.

Aber irgendwann wird auch der uninteressierteste Angler merken, was läuft und dass das Angeln in Deutschland immer mehr verunmöglicht werden wird - und dann werden immer mehr anfangen, den Verbänden davonzulaufen.

Wenn nicht die Verbände den Lauf der Dinge versuchen positiv zu verändern - noch haben sie dazu die Möglichkeit.

*Machen die Verbände so weiter wie bisher, da gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht, werden sie sowohl politisch, in der Gesellschaft wie in den Medien weiterhin keine Rolle spielen..*


> Trotzdem ist die Zahl der Angler interessanterweise steigend ...


Und die der organisierten in den Verbänden gesunken von um/über 1 Million auf jetzt noch ca. 850.000 (die reale Zahl dürfte noch geringer sein, da viele in mehreren Vereinen sind und jedesmal mitgezählt werden) bei ca. 3 Millionen aktiver Angler und ca. 5 Millionen am Angeln interessierter Menschen - darüber sollten die Funktionäre mal anfangen nachzudenken, statt sich weiter in sinnloser Wagenburgmentalität zu üben.
Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/november-2010/zahlenspiele-vdsf-versus-anglerboard.html

So wie ich die Funktionäre und Verbände kenne, werden die aber versuchen mittels weiterer Restriktionen für nichtorganiserte mehr Leute in die Verbände zu zwingen, statt diese mit einer klaren und anglerfreundlichen Politik freiwillig hinter sich zu versammeln - da würde ich große Summen drauf setzen..


----------



## Rumpelrudi (27. November 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*

jetzt noch ca. 850.000 (die reale Zahl dürfte noch geringer sein, da  viele in mehreren Vereinen sind und jedesmal mitgezählt werden)

|kopfkrat Ja, das stimmt, dazu muß man nicht in mehreren Vereinen, sondern nur lange genug dabei sein. Spätestens wenn der Sportfischerpass mit Beitragsmarken vollgeklebt ist, gibt es nämlich einen Neuen mit einer zweiten Mitgliedsnummer. Jede Karteileiche beim Verband spült dann Geld vom Landesverband in die VDSF-Kasse. Der Verdacht der progressiven Bereicherung durch überhöhte Mitgliedsbeiträge liegt hier sehr nahe.

Bedeutet aber auch, dass die Feststellung der Stimmenanzahl bei einer Mitgliederversammlung in keinster Weise stimmt und jede Abstimmung bei der die genaue Anzahl der Stimmen maßgeblich ist, aus dem Grund rechtlich anfechtbar und ungültig sein kann. Damit das nicht der Fall ist, wird in vielen Satzungen aufgenommen, dass die Stimmberechtigungen nicht geprüft werden.

Die Meldung der tatsächlichen Mitgliederzahlen obliegt zwar den Landesverbänden, die somit ständig gegen die Satzung verstossen müssen, aber nur der VDSF selbst stellt die Pässe zur Verfügung und es wird bei keinem Pass eine gleiche Nummer verwendet. Beispielhaft das offensichtliche Problem der Mitgliederzählung in Hamburg, welche zwangsläufig bei einer Mitgliederversammlung zu einer Stimmenthaltung der anwesenden Landesverbandsvertreter geführt haben müßte, weil keiner eine durch Zahlen belegbare Stimmberechtigung hatte.

Da aber kein Landesverband die genaue zustehende Stimmenanzahl kennt, laufen die Abstimmungen unter dem stillschweigenden Einverständnis der groben Schätzung. Das sieht die Satzung zwar nicht vor, aber wenn sich alle einig sind... wird auf eine Satzung gepfiffen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*

Das weiss ich zwar nicht, ob das so ist wie Du das schilderst - würde mich aber nicht wundern und nur wieder einmal mehr bestätigen, was die Verbände von innerverbandlicher Demokratie halten......

Und wie genau es der VDSF mit Zahlenwerken nimmt, kann man ja an der einstimmigen Wahl zum Vizepräsident für Finanzen sehen ;-))))


----------



## Rumpelrudi (28. November 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*

innerverbandliche Demokratie ?
Das ist sehr pauschal und bedeutet fast alles. Immerhin leben wir in einer Demokratie, wo wir des Recht auf die freie Wahl unseres befristeten Diktators haben (rechtlich auch als Partei bezeichnet).

Das Demokratieverständnis klafft bei jeder gewachsenen Kultur anders auf.
Ein Beispiel aus dem Anglerumfeld:
Die EAA ist die Dachorganisation aller europäischen Anglerverbände. Will sie auf jeden Fall werden.
Einen schönen Tages kam es auf einer Mitgliederversammlung zum Eklat, als die Verbandsstrukturen auf Antrag nicht mehr nach Regionen sondern nach Gewässer in Meeresfischer und Süßwasserfischer abgestimmt werden sollten. Das Ergebnis kennen Eingeweihte. Der Präsident und Vizepräsident ist nach der Abstimmung zurückgetreten.

Wie Phönix aus der Asche kam der Erläuchter..... ähh, das war jetzt zu weit in der Vergangenheit.

Der Französische Anglerverband, der Polnische Anglerverband, der Ungarische Anglerverband, der Arbeiteranglerverband von Österreich und man staune auch der Deutsche AnglerVerband (Entschuldigung, falls ich einen Verband vergessen habe) sind daraufhin umgehend aus dem EAA ausgetreten.

Mitten im Chaos wurde ein neuer Präsident gesucht und im Präsidenten des VDSF (Peter Mohnert) auch gefunden und gewählt.

Der stritt sich danach schriftlich mit dem Präsidenten des ungarischen Verbandes... natürlich um Geld und Demokratie.
Beide zeigten ihre verschiedenen Auffassungen auf; der ungarische Präsident sein Demokratieverständnis und Satzungsauslegung von Unten nach Oben (libertäre Föderalismus) und der EAA-Präsident sein Demokratieverständnis und Satzungsauslegung von Oben nach Unten (etatistischer Föderalismus). Nachzulesen auf der VDSF-Seite:
www.vdsf.de/media/eaa2007-ungarn.html

Der VDSF-Boss hat sich aber demokratisch-beinhart durchsetzen können. Allgemeine innerverbandliche Demokratie verteidigt unser VDSF und EAA-Präsident bis auf den letzten Cent.

Dumm ist nur, dass alle aktuellen Infos über die EAA nur auf der VDSF-Seite in Deutschland und auf deutsch zu finden sind. Andere anderssprachliche Nationen haben mit der offiziellen Informationsfülle der EAA seit 2007 echte Probleme.
www.eaa-europe.eu/index.php?id=3
  Vielleicht suchen wir unsere Infos auch am falschen Ort und sie stehen in einer Litauischen Sprache bereit.

Zumindest kann es ein Anzeichen dafür sein, dass das Hauptthema der EAA momentan die Erle(di)gung des abtrünnigen DAV sein könnte. Das wäre ein tolles Petri Heil des EAA-Präsidenten und ihm sogar zu wünschen :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



> Die EAA ist die Dachorganisation aller europäischen Anglerverbände.


Nicht die, sondern eine...

Und man brauicht nicht nach Europa gucken, Demokratie müssen VDSF wie DAV erstmal lernen.,.

Zum Thema Demokratie:
Wer wählen soll, muss wissen wen er warum wählen soll.
Somit ist ene umfassende Information der Wähler oberste Pflicht.

Bei einer Fusion genannten Übernahme, die ja letztlich jeden Angler in beiden Verbänden betrifft, müssten also gerade die Bundesverbände umfassend, vollständig und ehrlich informieren, damit sich die Angler überhaup ein Bild machen können, was auf diese zukommt - das wurde bisher vom VDSF gar nicht geleistet, vom DAV nur beschränkt.

Dazu dann einen Zeitrahmen zu setzen, der eine Diskussion und Abstimmung an der Basis unmöglich macht - oder wie im Falle DAV - Sachsen -Anhalt, dass der dortige Präsident aufd der Verbandsausschusssitzung die dortige Linie mitträgt, obwohl er zu dem Zeitpuunkt bereits weiss, dass ein Antrag vorliegt, eine Woche später den vorgelegten Satzungsentwurf abzulehnen..


Wir haben ja auch schon berichtet wie VDSF-Präsident Peter Mohnert die innerverbandliche Demokratie sieht:
In dem Brief an Günter Markstein, als er diesen aufforderte so zu verfahren, wie auch im VDSF üblich, per "ordre de mufti" von oben vorgeben - zwar seien Präsidium und Verbandsausschuss nicht das höchste Gremium, da aber die Mitgliederversammlung eh immer zustimmen würde, de facto eben doch..

Bei einer solchen Einstellung braucht sich doch niemand zu wundern, wenn diesen Verbänden da zu Recht ein Demokratiedefizit vorgeworfen wird..

Und wenn diese Art der Demokratie dann darin gipfelt, dass man einen Landesverbandspräsidenten EINSTIMMIG als Vizepräsidenten für Finanzen im Bund wählt, der mit seinem Päsidium im eigenen Landesverband wegen finanzieller Unklarheiten nicht entlastet wurde, dann zeigt das in meinen Augen auch klar, dass auch dieses Demokratieverständnis mit dazu beiträgt, das beide Verbände und ihre Landesverbände eben Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland sind..

Es werden ja augenscheinlich nicht die besten von unten nach oben gewählt, sondern die Abnicker, die Jasager, die Mitläufer, die, welche eben schön mitmachen was vorgegeben wird ohne groß aufzumucken..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (28. November 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



Rumpelrudi schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Ja, das stimmt, dazu muß man nicht in mehreren Vereinen, sondern nur lange genug dabei sein. Spätestens wenn der Sportfischerpass mit Beitragsmarken vollgeklebt ist, gibt es nämlich einen Neuen mit einer zweiten Mitgliedsnummer. Jede Karteileiche beim Verband spült dann Geld vom Landesverband in die VDSF-Kasse. Der Verdacht der progressiven Bereicherung durch überhöhte Mitgliedsbeiträge liegt hier sehr nahe.


 
Das stimmt so in zweierlei Hinsicht nicht ganz.

Zum einen gibt es Einkleber für volle Sportfischerpässe, damit man sie weiter benutzen kann, benötigt somit keineswegs einen neuen Sportfischerpass. Wenn irgendwelche Vereine trotzdem einen neuen ausstellen, dann haben die wohl zu viel Geld, denn jeden Pass muss man kaufen.

Desweiteren werden die Mitgliederzahlen nicht über die Passnummern erhoben, sondern über die verkauften Beitragsmarken und aus den dazu parallel von den Vereinen erstellten Meldungen über die Mitgliedszahlungen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*

Macht die Lachnummer mit dem "Finanzminister", den ja alle glorreichen Funktionäre aller Landesverbände einstimmig gewählt haben aber in keinster Weise besser.....


----------



## Wiederanfänger (28. November 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*

Hallo Thomas,

habe gestern mal versucht dem Vorstand zu erklären, warum wir aus dem VDSF raus müssen.

Darauf hin kamen nur Argumente, wie sehr wir finanziell bei Besatz und Übernahme Lehrgangskosten von Seiten des VDSF unterstützt würden. Die haben nur Vorteile gesehen.

Da ich leider keine vernünftige Einsicht in die Berichte bekomme, würde mich echt interessieren, was bekommen/ können die Vereine unter bestimmten Umständen bekommen?

Auch wenn mich die Gutsherrenart stört ohne Ende.

Bei der Hauptversammlung brauche ich Antworten auf eventuelle Gegenargumente.

Danke im Voraus.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*

Wenn alle Vereine mehr rausbekommen als sie einbezahlen, wäre jeder Verband schon lange pleite........


----------



## ivo (28. November 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*

Meines Wissens ist der DAV Ausweis kostenlos. Der hat auch keine Seriennummer. Wozu auch. Bin gespannt wie sich das dann mein LV vorstellt.


----------



## antonio (28. November 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*

also hier werden die mitglieder jedes jahr per mitgliedererhebung gezählt.
zum jahresanfang melden die vereine ihre mitgliederzahlen und dem entsprechend erfolgt dann die abrechnung der beiträge an den verband.
da spielen ausweise ob nun mit oder ohne nummer keine rolle.

antonio


----------



## Blauzahn (28. November 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



ivo schrieb:


> Meines Wissens ist der DAV Ausweis kostenlos. Der hat auch keine Seriennummer. Wozu auch. Bin gespannt wie sich das dann mein LV vorstellt.



Nee du, der Mitgliedspass kostet 1,- € (wohl die Druckkosten)
Hat aber nicht im geringsten mit einer Mitgliedererfassung zu tun...
Brauchst du (als Sachse) zwingend in Thüringen und BRB zur Nutzung des Gewässerfonds (so mein Kenntnisstand).

René


----------



## Rumpelrudi (28. November 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Macht die Lachnummer mit dem "Finanzminister", den ja alle glorreichen Funktionäre aller Landesverbände einstimmig gewählt haben aber in keinster Weise besser.....


  Für die Einen eine Lachnummer und für die anderen ein kleverer Schachzug.
  Der gute Mann ist nicht entlastet und steht privathaftlich alleine im alten Verband. Und so lange nichts endgültig erwiesen ist gilt er als unschuldig und ist als mittelbares Mitglied wählbar (aufgrund der Hintergründe nicht vom eigenen Landesverband). Sollte sich die Unschuldsvermutung nicht bestätigen ist eine Handlung begangen worden, die dem Landesfischereiverband zu schädigen geeignet ist und durch die Wahl sogar den Bundesverband nachhaltig schädigt. Nach alter VDSF-Satzung würde jemand die Haustür aufhalten.
  Ein neuer Bundesverband sieht im neuen Satzungsentwurf kein Vetorecht der Landesverbände von Unten nach Oben vor (wurde in der alten Satzung auch „vergessen“), weil ein Präsidiumsmitglied die Satzung verkörpert und deshalb niemals gegen die Satzung verstoßen kann. Nach meinen Lebenserfahrungen ist das  unverantwortlich naiv.




Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Darauf hin kamen nur Argumente, wie sehr wir finanziell bei Besatz und Übernahme Lehrgangskosten von Seiten des VDSF unterstützt würden. Bei der Hauptversammlung brauche ich Antworten auf eventuelle Gegenargumente.


  Ich heiße zwar nicht Thomas, aber versuche mal eine Antwort zu geben.
  Dein Verein scheint die Verbandsstrukturen nicht zu kennen. Für die aufgeführten Kosten ist nicht der VDSF zuständig sondern laut Satzungen die jeweiligen Landesverbände. Unabhängig vom Dachverband, bei dem jedoch Schriftenreihen und andere Druckwerke über den VDSF-Bundesverband von der VDSF GmbH käuflich zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



> Der gute Mann ist nicht entlastet und steht privathaftlich alleine im alten Verband.


Da gehts nicht ums rechtliche, sondern um das Selbstverständnis von Funktionären und Verbänden und ihre hier nachgewiesene mangelhafte Kompetenz.....

Er trägt als Präsident schlicht die Verantwortung - und wenn das Präsidium nicht entlastet wird, ist er verantwortlich, egal wer was da angerichtet hat.

Und jeder Landesverbandsfunktionär sollte ja eigentlich für einen Posten im Bundesverband  den besten Mann wählen/vorschlagen..

Und wenn da für die Finanzen niemand anders gefunden wird als jemand, der dafür verantwortlich ist, dass sein eigenes Präsidium wegen finanzieller Unklarheiten nicht entlastet wurde, dann spricht das Bände..

Und wenn dann die ganzen Landesverbandsfunktionäre zusammen mit dem Präsidium des Bundesverbandes den dann noch einstimmig wählen, bedeutet das für mich, dass kein einziger dieser ca. 200 Helden tragbar ist.

Nicht im VDSF, schon gar nicht in einem einheitlichen Verband...

Und da der DAV sowas akzeptiert und dazu schweigt und weiterhin mit solchen Leuten verhandelt, sind  sie damit um kein Stück besser und weder in ihren jetzigen Funktion noch in einem gemeinsamen Verband tragbar.

Wer so eindeutig beweist wie alle Funktionäre beider Verbände, dass es nicht ums Angeln oder Angler geht, sondern um ihre elenden Machtspielchen, muss abgewählt werden.

Schaffen das die Vereine nicht, müssen sie aus diesen Landesverbänden, die das alles ursächlich zu verantworten haben, eben austreten....

Sonst machen sie sich damit auch mitschuldig an dieser unmöglichen Situation....


----------



## kxxxkfxx (28. November 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schaffen das die Vereine nicht, müssen sie aus diesen Landesverbänden, die das alles ursächlich zu verantworten haben, eben austreten....



Dummerweise sind Austritte aus dem Landesverband für die betroffenen Angler mit drastischen Sanktionen verbunden.

Beispiel Mittelfranken: Mitglieder eines Vereins, der durch Austritt aus dem Fischereiverband Mittelfrankenaus dem Landesfischereiverband Bayern austritt, verlieren das Recht, an Gewässern der Fränkischen Seenplatte, an Rhein-Main-Donau-Kanal und vielen weiteren attraktiven Gewässern zu fischen. Diese hat nämlich der Verband gepachtet |wavey:.

Was glaubst Du denn, warum die Vereine sonst im Verband sind? Ein Verein, der nicht im Verband organisiert ist, hat ruck-zuck keine Mitglieder mehr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*

Und - dann ist also Erpressung das, was man zu erwarten hat?? - wer sich nicht wehrt, der lebt verkehrt...
Wehret den Anfängen..

Man kann auch ohen Verein angeln - noch..

Und je mehr die Verbände geschwächt werden, desto besser wird das werden.

Weniger Kohle heisst auch, dass die weniger Gewässer den Vereinen wegpachten können..

Nichts ist festgeschrieben, alles kann man  ändern - außer, man ist das "intelligente Kalb", das sich seinen Metzger selber sucht......


----------



## Rumpelrudi (28. November 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*

Stimmt
Aus dem Grund fahren in NRW viele Altvereine aus dem Uralt-VDSF (Bestandsschutz) zweigleisig in Parallelverbänden oder haben sich rechtzeitig zu IG´s zusammengeschlossen.
Dadurch haben die reinen VDSF-Landesverbände nichts, was der VDSF-Spitze mangels Druckmittel nicht passt und auf Fusionen auf Landesebene drängt. Den Zahn können die sich aber ziehen lassen.
Jungen und neuen Vereinen ist das nicht mehr möglich...die würden so gut wie Alles verlieren.


Nachtrag:
Das mag aber ein Grund dafür sein, dass Beschlüsse in der Mitgliederversammlung die Altvereine kaum tangiert. Trotzdem achten wir genau auf jede Satzung, damit kein Zugriff über die Hintertür passiert.
Das "Abwerbeverbot" bezieht sich genau auf die parallelen Altverbände, die dadurch keine neuen Vereine aufnehmen können (Schadenersatzdrohung). Manch einer hat sich bestimmt gewundert, warum ein Abwerben innerhalb eines Gesamtverbandes geregelt wird.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (28. November 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und - dann ist also Erpressung das, was man zu erwarten hat?? - wer sich nicht wehrt, der lebt verkehrt...
> Wehret den Anfängen..
> 
> Man kann auch ohen Verein angeln - noch..



Man kann, wenn man Tageskarten bekommt. Das ist hier für immer weniger Gewässer möglich und dann gibt es sie nur in limitierter Anzahl. Im August sind sie letzten verkauft.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weniger Kohle heisst auch, dass die weniger Gewässer den Vereinen wegpachten können..



RMD und Fränkische Seenplatte sind keine Privatgewässer. Über deren Verpachtung entscheiden ganz andere Stellen. Und wer hat zu diesen gute Verbindungen?


----------



## Rumpelrudi (29. November 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



krickfan schrieb:


> Und wer hat zu diesen gute Verbindungen?



Ganz bestimmt der DAV ??
Der DAV ist doch Mitglied im Royal-Fishing-Club, die regelmäßig Botschafterreisen zu den teuersten und schönsten Angelgebieten unternehmen um den Gedanken der Kinderhilfe selbst an die entlegensten Lachsflüsse von British Columbia einem Bigfood nahe zu bringen.
http://www.royalfishing.de
Die hohen Mitgliedsbeiträge (nicht unter 1000 €) fehlen dann zwar bei der eigenen Verbands-Jugendhilfe, aber die persönlichen Kontakte sind das Geld doch wert #6
Da der Verband dort Mitglied ist, ist jeder DAVler Mitglied.
Seine Königliche Hoheit Prinz Leopold von Bayern ist dort auch Botschafter.

Aber keine Sorge, das VDSF-Präsidium hat ähnliche Mitgliedschaften, so dass bei einer Fusion aufgepasst werden muß, die Mitgliedschaften rechtzeitig umzuändern. Doppelmitgliedschaften kosten dem Verband sonst unnötiges Geld.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



> Der DAV ist doch Mitglied im Royal-Fishing-Club


Umgekehrt, die sind Mitglied im DAV...

Davon ab:
Ihr zeigt mit allem was ihr schreibt nur immer mehr auf, dass es unumgänglich ist, beiden Verbänden, VDSF wie DAV, mal richtig auf die Zehen zu treten, und wenn man sie dann nicht zu einer vernünftigen Arbeit im Sinne der Angler bringen kann, eben auszutreten -  oder einen alternativen Bundesverband über die Vereine aufzumachen, ohne die bisherigen Bundes- und Landesverbände...

Da ist der Witz mit der einstimmigen Wahl des neuen VDSF-"Finanzministers" leider nur die Spitze des Eisberges..




PS:
Zwei der besten Angelvereine mit tollen, gepflegten Gewässern und einem regen Vereinsleben - einer in Hessen, einer in Bayern - die ich persönlich kenne, gehören keinem Verband an.

Der eine aus dem VDSF ausgetreten, der andere bewusst und gewollt nie in einem Verband gewesen.

Auch wenn da immer wieder Stimmen laut wurden, doch wegen Besatz und Förderungen einem Verband beizutreten.

Aber das Geld, das man für die Verbandsmitgliedschaft bezahlen müsste (je nach Bundesland zwischen um die 10 bis über 20 Euro pro Mitglied und Jahr), kann eben nach deren Meinung besser direkt im Verein eingesetzt werden...

Das Argument gegen den Verbandsbeitritt war dann immer das Gleiche:
Wenn wir dabei sind und Förderung erhalten wollen die auch mitreden - und das wollen wir nicht..

Beide Vereine sind übrigens keine teuren Vereine und bieten ihren Mitglieder vieles, was laut Verbänden verboten gehört............


----------



## albakiel (29. November 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*

sorry für mich ist das AB schlimmer als die zeitung mit den 4 buchstaben:vik:


----------



## Rumpelrudi (29. November 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*

Die Mitgliedschaft ist Gegenseitig, fragt sich nur, wie hoch sich die Beiträge gegenseitig aufrechnen.
http://www.royalfishing.de/firmenmitglieder/firmenmitglieder.php
Ich glaube nicht, dass das Jahr-Unternehmen (Blinker, Anglerwoche usw.) es nötig hat, falsche Daten in der Mitgliederliste ihrer privaten Sozialinitiative zu führen.
Aber darum geht es im Grunde nicht, denn jeder sozial ausgerichtete Verein ist es wert, gefördert zu werden.

Es soll, wie Du richtig erkannt hast, darauf hinweisen, dass der Verband einen von nordischen Winden geprägten (windigen) Finanzjongleur benötigt, um die vielen Nebengeschäfte unter eine zweckgebundene Decke zu verstecken.

Zweckgebunden sind solche Mitgliedschaften im Sinn der Satzung und der Mitglieder nicht, denn sie bezahlen ihre Beiträge für die Förderung der eigenen Verbandsjugend und gehen davon aus, dass ihre Beiträge auch dementsprechend zweckgebunden eingesetzt werden.
Wenn die Mitglieder Beiträge für andere sozial ausgerichtete Privatvereine indirekt oder direkt Bezahlen, möchten sie auch genau wissen, welchen Sinn das für die eigene Jugendarbeit vor Ort bringt, und vor allem möchten sie vorher gefragt werden ob die gezahlten Beiträge an Privatvereine umgeleitet werden dürfen.

Den Mitgliedern zeigt es momentan nur, dass der Finanzsack so voll zu sein scheint, dass auch Privatvereine wie mit der Geldgieskanne beglückt werden können.

Die Satzungsänderung des Hamburger Verbandes, die vom jetzigen Finanz-Vize durchgezwungen werden soll, sieht genau dieses ausschweifende Finanzgebaren ohne Kontrollmöglichkeiten vor. Gleiches feudalverhalten soll auch in der neuen DAFV Verbandsatzung aus sicht des Präsidiums manifestiert werden.

Die ganzen Pfründeschiebereien haben aber einen Vorteil: seit vielen Jahren interessiert sich die Anglerschaft plötzlich für Verbandsstrukturen und möchte sich am liebsten angewiedert Wegdrehen. Es bringt aber nichts, davon zu laufen, sondern der Faulschlamm muß aus der Kloake raus damit unser sinnbildliches Verbandsgewässer wieder klar und sauber wird.

Noch ist Zeit genug, sich gegen geförderte üble Machenschaften zu wehren.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (29. November 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weniger Kohle heisst auch, dass die weniger Gewässer den Vereinen wegpachten können..
> ......


 
Ohh, hier spricht der allwissende Thomas....

In SH wäre es so, dass wenn es den Landesverband nicht geben würde, zum Beispiel der Nord-Ostsee-Kanal und der Elbe-Lübeck-Kanal für die Angler wegfallen würden, weil die WSD nicht an einzelne kleine Vereine verpachtet, dann würden sie die Angler eben von der Nutzung ausschließen, die sie eh nur dulden....

Also möchte unser allwissende Thomas, dass Angelmöglichkeiten für Angler verloren gehen, eine ganz neue Perspektive.|rolleyes

Genauso verhält es sich in diversen Vereinen, die Gewässer von den Gemeinden und Städten gepachtet haben. Viele dieser Gemeinden würden keinen Angler an ihren gewässern frei Angeln lassen, weil sie dann die Bewirtschaftung übernehmen müssten, was bei dem üppigen Personal dort sehr Willkommen wär...|rolleyes

Hegepläne, die sonst die Vereine und Verbände machen müssen dann auch die Eigentümer machen, die müssten dann wieder Personal dafür einstellen oder viel Zeit opfern, als Privatperson, ohne Geld zu bekommen, wo sie vorher viel Pachtgeld hatten und fast keine Arbeit.|rolleyes

Thomas unser Held will also das die Angelmöglichkeiten eingeschränkt werden..., dann können wir hier ja ganz schnell wieder runterfahren, Nachtangelverbote, Setzkescherverbote, C&R-Verbote, Pools, alles betrifft uns kaum noch, wenn wir keine Gewässer befischen dürfen, wo so etwas sattfinden kann, dann kann es uns auch nicht interessieren. :vik:

Achso, und die Jobs und die dazugehörige Arbeit der 200 Vorstandsfürsten, die eh keine Ahnung haben und auf der letzten Sitzung einstimmig abgestimmt haben...., Die Übernimmt Thomas freiwillig, er kann und weis ja alles besser...|rolleyes

Das Nivea des Bordes diesbezüglich sinkt einfach immer mehr und es wird sogar langsam peinlich.

Aber ich habe ja eh keine Ahnung, die hat nur Thomas und sonst keiner.|kopfkrat


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. November 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ohh, hier spricht der allwissende Thomas....
> 
> In SH wäre es so, dass wenn es den Landesverband nicht geben würde, zum Beispiel der Nord-Ostsee-Kanal und der Elbe-Lübeck-Kanal für die Angler wegfallen würden, weil die WSD nicht an einzelne kleine Vereine verpachtet, dann würden sie die Angler eben von der Nutzung ausschließen, die sie eh nur dulden....
> 
> ........................................



Ungeachtet Deiner Polemik.

Ein Mangel an sozialer Kompetenz ist schlimm. Ich hoffe nur, Du bist Dir dieses Mangels bewusst, denn andernfalls bist Du ein klassische Beispiel dafür, wie verkorkst die Denkweise vieler Bundesbürger heute leider ist.
Und das ist noch schlimmer, weil es die Hoffnung nimmt.

Mit Deinen Worten kann man sehr gut die Feudalherrschaft vergangener Jahrhunderte beschreiben. Auch da mussten die dummen Bauern und Arbeiter froh sein, dass sie auf den Ländereien des Adels wirken konnten. Und auch da hat es Jahrzehnte gedauert bis sie begriffen haben, dass der Adel immer mehr aus Ihnen herauspresst. So lange, bis sie selbst an Hunger leiden.

Wie kurzsichtig muss man sein um zu übersehen, wie naiv um zu verdränge, dass es heue genau dieselben Muster und Automatismen sind.

Wer zahlt denn die Beiträge an die Verbände ? Wer leistet denn die Arbeit beim Schutz gefährdeter Fischarten? Wer räumt denn die Gewässer vom Müll?

Anders gefragt, was machen denn die Verbände?

Sie existieren. Punkt. 

Sie sind im Grunde nur Parasiten, die zwischen dem Fischereirechtinhaber und den Anglern stehen. Natürlich könnten Vereine Gewässer direkt pachten. Funktioniert in vielen BL ohne Probleme. 
Die ganze Arbeit, die Du in Deinem Beitrag den Verbänden angedichtet hast, wird von den Anglern und Vereinen geleistet. Nicht vom Verband. Der gibt nur weiter. Zum einen Landesmittel an Vereine, zum anderen Gelder von Vereinen an die Verpächter.
Ginge auch prima ohne den Verband.

Ein Verband *könnte* eine gute Sache sein, wenn er als reine Interessenvertretung der Angler Kräfte bündelt und koordiniert. 

Aber nicht, wenn er sich über Jahrzehnte einen Status erschleicht, der ihm gar nicht zusteht. Nicht, wenn er die Interessen der Angler hinter seinen eigenen und nur dem Selbstzweck dienenden Geschäften verdrängt.

Und ja, es würde heute vermutlich einiges an Verlusten für die Anger bedeuten, in einem BL mit einem so fest parasitär verseuchten Verband, aus diesem auszutreten.

Das ist aber ein normaler Prozess. Jeder Körper wird durch Parasiten geschwächt. Jeder Körper leidet zusätzlich, wenn man die Parasiten entfernt, braucht erst mal Ruhe und Zeit um erneut zu erstarken.

Aber dann.................


Ich bin schon lange der Meinung, dass man die heute existierenden Verbände, insbesondere den VDSF, gandenlos aushungern muss. 

Wie dumm muss man sein, um denen, die einem das Grab schaufeln auch noch Gelder in den Rachen zu werfen?

Sollen sie doch mit Ihren tollen Verbandsgewässern glücklich werden. Wie lange ? Wer zahlt die Pacht ? Wer macht die Arbeit ?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. November 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*

Ein Vorposter hat es schon gesagt: 
Wenn der Landesverband bei uns die fränkischen Seen nicht gepachtet hätte, könnte keiner hier für recht humanes Geld in den Seen fischen.
Der Verband handelt sicher in vielerei Hinsicht recht planlos (konsequenter Nicht-Besatz, Besatz mit Fischarten, z.B. Seeforellen, die vor allem zum Hechtfutter taugen usw.). Es gibt viel, das da wirklich schief läuft und mitunter zu Recht wird die Arbeit des Verbandes hier sehr kritisch hinterfragt.

Andererseits: Bei den letzten Pachtverhandlungen waren auch private Investoren dabei, die mMn zum Glück NICHT den Zuschlag bekommen haben. Dann müsste man nämlich für ein Schweinegeld Karten lösen, ob es dann noch die Verbandsjahreskarten in dieser Form gäbe, ist fraglich. 
In der Praxis hat man eben oftmals nur zwischen Alternativen zu wählen, die mehr oder weniger suboptimal sind. 

Die Forderung, dass die Leute hier aus dem Verband austreten sollen, ist angesichts der Konsequenzen, dann eben gar nicht mehr an den Seen zu fischen, doch einfach nicht realistisch. Wer macht denn sowas? Für die entspannten Stunden auf dem See, ob mit Fisch oder ohne, nehme ich doch gerne in Kauf, dass da der Verband Pächter ist und ich im Verband organisiert bin, bzw. die meiste Zeit am Wasser ist mir das doch vollkommen egal.

Die allermeisten Einschränkungen haben sich doch die Angler selbst zuzuschreiben. Der Verband war dieses Jahr so blauäugig, das Schleppen auf (kaum vorhandene Seeforellen) zuzulassen, und das volle 3 Monate vor Ende der Hecht- und Zanderschonzeit. Gut und eigentlich als Erleichterung für Angler gemeint, aber was denkt ihr, auf was Hunderte Volldeppen fischten? Oder geht man vielleicht mit No-Action Shads vertikal auf Seeforelle? Nur EIN Beispiel unter vielen, das zeigt, wie man es sich künftig vollkommen ver*******n kann, oder anders gesagt, wie man selbst "Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland" wird. Und das nicht auf Betreiben der Verbände, sondern der Angler selbst.

Und ich weiß, jetzt heißt es wieder, das sind nur ein paar schware Schafe...
Immer sind die anderen schuld, leider #c


----------



## kxxxkfxx (29. November 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Andererseits: Bei den letzten Pachtverhandlungen waren auch private Investoren dabei, die mMn zum Glück NICHT den Zuschlag bekommen haben. Dann müsste man nämlich für ein Schweinegeld Karten lösen, ob es dann noch die Verbandsjahreskarten in dieser Form gäbe, ist fraglich.
> In der Praxis hat man eben oftmals nur zwischen Alternativen zu wählen, die mehr oder weniger suboptimal sind.


 
Genau diese Umstände peilen viele Leute hier nicht. Die Vereine in Bayern sind teils sehr wohlhabend. Viele geben deshalb für ihre Gewässer gar keine Tageskarten mehr aus. Tendenz steigend. Deren Gewässer sind aufgrund der Reglementierung des Angeln meist auch die mit den besten Fischbeständen.

Beispiel Schwabach: Die Krebsbestände dort sind hervorragend, trotzdem ist das Fischen auf Krebse untersagt, weil sich der zuständige Fischereiverein dem Naturschutz verpflichtet sieht und eine schnelle Überfischung der Krebse fürchtet. Respekt!#6



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Die allermeisten Einschränkungen haben sich doch die Angler selbst zuzuschreiben. Der Verband war dieses Jahr so blauäugig, das Schleppen auf (kaum vorhandene Seeforellen) zuzulassen, und das volle 3 Monate vor Ende der Hecht- und Zanderschonzeit (Anmerkung krickfan: Diese endete bisher an der Fränkischen Seeplatte am 31.07.). Gut und eigentlich als Erleichterung für Angler gemeint, aber was denkt ihr, auf was Hunderte Volldeppen fischten? Oder geht man vielleicht mit No-Action Shads vertikal auf Seeforelle? Nur EIN Beispiel unter vielen, das zeigt, wie man es sich künftig vollkommen ver*******n kann, oder anders gesagt, wie man selbst "Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland" wird. Und das nicht auf Betreiben der Verbände, sondern der Angler selbst.


 
Und genau deshalb HOFFE ich, dass der Mittelfränkische Verband die Pachtrechte am Brombachsee verliert. Er hat mit dem Wegfall der Restriktionen und der laut meinen Informationen im kommenden geplanten Verkürzung der Raubfisch-Schonzeit zum Niedergang der Fischbestände dort beigetragen. Angler müssen in stark beangelten Gewässern reglementiert werden, wenn wir langfristig stabile Fischbestände haben wollen.


----------



## Dunraven (29. November 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



albakiel schrieb:


> sorry für mich ist das AB schlimmer als die zeitung mit den 4 buchstaben:vik:



Die Welt Zeitung?
Oder welche Zeitung mit 4 Buchstaben gibt es noch so, mir fällt da keine bekannte ein.




Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Achso, und die Jobs und die dazugehörige  Arbeit der 200 Vorstandsfürsten, die eh keine Ahnung haben und auf der  letzten Sitzung einstimmig abgestimmt haben...., Die Übernimmt Thomas  freiwillig, er kann und weis ja alles besser...|rolleyes



Welche Arbeit wenn es keine Mitglieder mehr gibt? #c
Es wird nicht so kommen, aber wenn alle austreten, welche Arbeit bleibt denn noch? Und wenn es soviel Arbeit gibt, wie lange dauert es bis andere sich neu zusammenschließen um die zu teilen? 

Unabhängig davon das hier gerne sehr stark übertrieben wird von Seiten der Mods, so findet sich trotzdem meistens eine andere Lösung wenn man es will.


----------



## Steffen23769 (30. November 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*

Vielleicht solltet Ihr einfach alle mal zur Abwechslung wieder angeln gehen anstatt euch laufend die Köppe einzuschlagen...

Und komm mir keiner mit der Ausrede da wäre in so schweren Zeiten, wo die Verbände verrückt spielen würden, keine Zeit zum angeln...

Diese zeit nimmt man sich einfach und irgendwie geht das auch immer!

Und vergesst nicht, wenn ihr dann schon am Wasser seid, mal den Kopf in die kalten Fluten zu stecken... bei den heißgeredeten Köpfen könnte eine solche Abkühlung wirklich gut tun!

Man verzeihe mir den Sarkasmus aber schön ist das hier langsam nicht mehr...
zumal alle irgendwie recht haben und auch wieder nicht...

Hier treffen sich nur noch die "Extremisten" beider Lager und Extreme sind NIE gut sondern IMMER schädlich!

Man kann gute Ansätze auch kaputtmachen bzw. kaputtreden und genau das passiert hier von BEIDEN Seiten seit geraumer Zeit!

Vielleicht denkt ihr mal alle drüber nach... 

Keine Ahnung von wem der Spruch ist, aber er ist wahr:

"Zuviel nachdenken schadet manchmal, nicht nachdenken schadet immer..."


In diesem Sinne #h


----------



## Dorschgreifer (30. November 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ein Mangel an sozialer Kompetenz ist schlimm. Ich hoffe nur, Du bist Dir dieses Mangels bewusst,


 
Wer diesen Mangel an Kompetenz hat, dass lasse ich lieber mal im Raum stehen



> Und ja, es würde heute vermutlich einiges an Verlusten für die Anger bedeuten, in einem BL mit einem so fest parasitär verseuchten Verband, aus diesem auszutreten.


 
Na endlich outet Ihr euch mal, der Verlust von Angelgewässern (also gar kein Angeln mehr) ist euch also vollkommen egal und dann wettert ihr gegen Nachtangelverbote???? da kann man wenigstens noch tagsüber Angeln...



> Wer zahlt denn die Beiträge an die Verbände ? Wer leistet denn die Arbeit beim Schutz gefährdeter Fischarten? Wer räumt denn die Gewässer vom Müll?
> 
> Anders gefragt, was machen denn die Verbände?


 
Die Beiträge an die Verbände zahlen die organisierten Angler. Die Arbeit beim Schutz gefährdeter Arten machen maximal 5% der organisierten Angler und davon sind noch die Hälfte Vorstandsmitglieder aus den Vereinen und Verbänden. Beim Müllsammeln oder Arbeitsdienst am Gewässer werden es dann noch weniger Angler, das stehen die Vorstände oft ganz alleine davor, die Mitglieder erkaufen sich ihr gutes Gewissen durch Zuzahlung wegen Nichtteilnahme.




> Sollen sie doch mit Ihren tollen Verbandsgewässern glücklich werden. Wie lange ? Wer zahlt die Pacht ?


 
Und wieder die Einstellung, dass Euch ein Gewässerverlust total egal ist, wettert aber fröhlich für den Erhalt der Pools, die dann auch weg wären, weil Ohhh, wie Wunder...., bei der Auflösung aller Verbände, alle Pachtverträge plötzlich zu Ende wären. Auf den Run der Neupachtverträge mit extrem steigenden Pachtpreisen freue ich mich schon jetzt. Ihr werdet dann aber sicherlich allen Anglern zur Seite stehen und denen das freie Angeln ermöglichen. |rolleyes

Was hier mittlerweile betrieben wird, das ist eine reine Hetzkampagne gegen alles, hauptsache dagegen, dass hat mit Aufklärung nicht mehr das geringste zu tun und mit einer Kampagne für die Angler schon gar nicht und ist soweit ab von der realen Welt, dass es kaum noch einer versteht...

Ihr habt euch hier mittlerweile so weit in Hass Krieg verbohrt, dass der Bezug zur eigentlichen Sache völlig verloren gegangen ist, da helfen auch die hundertfachen Wiederholungen und Beleidigungen nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*

Hätten wir vernünftige Verbände und Funktionäre, würden die darauf hinarbeiten, möglichst vieles im Sinne der Angler in all ihren unterschiedlichen Sichtweisen bundeseinheitlich in allen Ländern gleich zu regeln.

Und zwar so, dass Angler möglichst wenig gesetzliche Restriktionen haben.
Um dem gerecht zu werden, dass es eben dazu innerhalb der Angler keine einheitliche, sondern viele verschiedene Ansichten und Meinungen gibt..

Ob Nachtangelverbot, Abknüppelgebot, Setzkescherverbot, Wertungsangeln etc. - es gibt Bundesländer, die das durchaus im Sinne der Angler geregelt haben - so dass diese oder die Gewässerbewirtschafter entscheiden können, aber es nicht durch gesetzliche Verbote für ALLE geregelt wird..

Warum nicht als Landesverband/Funktionär daran arbeiten, dass diese positiven Beispiele dann in jedem Bundesland kommen?

Warum haben wir keinen Bundesverband, der unfähige, unwillige oder bösartige Funktionäre in den Landesverbänden zurückpfeifen kann, wenn die statt dessen solche anglerfeindlichen Dinge sogar noch fordern und unterstützen?

Warum sehen Landesverbände/Funktionäre nicht ein, dass ein Verbot in einem Bundesland eher das gleiche Verbot in anderen Bundesländern nach sich zieht, als dass ein einmal geschaffenes Gesetz mit Verboten wieder irgendwo wegkommt?

Und so durch den Egoismus und die Eigenmächtigkeiten der Landesverbände/Funktionäre, dann eben solche Dinge wie Nachtangelverbot, Setzkescherverbot, Abknüppelverbot etc. in jedem Bundesland zu erwarten sind?

Und wenn die Regelungen in den Fischereigesetzen zehnmal Ländersache sind, gibt es nunmal Vorgaben aus Brüssel und Berlin, welche die Länder einzuhalten haben, und die kein Landesverband ohne starken Bundesverband abwenden kann - Föderalismus hin oder her..



Und sieht man dann an der Wahl des Hamburger Landesverbandsvorsitzenden zum Vizepräsidenten im Bund für Finanzen, welche glorreiche Kompetenz da in den Landeverbänden versammelt ist, muss man entweder fragen, ob und warum die Landesverbände und deren Funktionäre aktiv als Totengräber am Angeln in Deutschland arbeiten.

Oder ob sie schlicht so inkompetent sind, dass jemanden als Vizepräsidenten im Bund wählen, der mit seinem Präsidium im eigenen Landesverband wegen finanzieller Unklarheiten nicht entlastet wurde.

Und der dafür verantwortlich ist, dass bei der danach anberaumten Versammlung, um das wieder  zu reparieren, keine sicheren Zahlen über die Mitgliederstände vorlagen, so dass ncht rechtssicher abgestimmt werden konnte.

Der jetzt deswegen eine dritte Versammlung anberaumen muss (nach meiner Kenntnis am 09.12.), um das doch noch irgendwie hinzukriegen..

Wenn das die Aufassung von Kompetenz ist, welche die VDSF-Landesverbände und Funktionäre wollen und vertreten, darf man doch wohl zu Recht von Totengräbern sprechen..

Und gerade Leute, die Landesverbände des VDSF verteidigen und - zumindest im Falle Dorschgreifer - gute Kontakte zu ihren Funktionären haben:
*Habt ihr schon in eurem Landesverband gefragt, warum eure Funktionäre der Wahl eine solchen Finanzenvizepräsidenten im Bundesverband zugestimmt haben?*

Was dafür der Grund war?

Die Kompetenz in Finanz- und Organisationsfragen, die man getrost mehr als nur bezweifeln darf?

Der restriktive angelpolitische Kurs, mit dem Angler auch gegen behördliche Richtigstellungen drangsaliert werden sollen?

Oder ob es doch so ist, wie Peter Mohnert sagte, dass eh alles in der Mitgliederversammlung abgenickt wird, was Präsidium/Verbandsausschuss vorlegt?

Es muss (bzw. sollte) ja einen (guten?) Grund dafür geben, wenn man jemanden wählt - und sein Wahlverhalten sollte auf Nachfrage auch jeder der dort anwesenden Funktionär aus jedem Landesverband jedem Fragenden erklären können..





Oder ist nicht vielmehr so, dass diese ganze Geschichte wieder nur ein Beweis mehr ist für die vielen Vorfälle in den Landesverbänden, die immer wieder die Frage aufkommen lasse, ob das nun Unwilligkeit, Unfähigkeit oder gar Bösartigkeit ist, was die Damen und Herren da treiben?


Man denke nur an die Sache mit dem badischen Verband, dessen Präsident auf Anfrage klar schrieb, es gelte die im April 2010 vorgelegte Satzung bei der Übernahme - und sonst keine. 
Und der dann auch entgegen dieser klaren Aussage brav bei der einstimmigen Abstimmung mit dabei war, als der neue Satzungsentwurf auf der Versammlung "abgenickt" wurde..


Und von wegen man bräuchte Landesverbände, um (große) Gewässer zu pachten - dafür reicht eine Übereinkunft der Anliegervereine, welche ein solches Gewässer dann gemeinsam pachten. 

Ohne den zusätzlich von den Anglern zu bezahlenden Wasserkopf einer immer wieder nachgewiesen unfähigen Verwaltung/Spitze eines Landesverbandes..

Und ob es sinnvoller für Angler insgesamt ist, wenn das Verbände pachten, die das auch zu gerne benutzen um Angler in ihre Vereine zu pressen (siehe gerade NOK).. 
Oder ob das nicht besser tatsächlich Profis machen, welche ein Interesse daran haben, möglichst viele Karten zu verkaufen (und damit möglichst viele  Angler davon profitieren zu lassen), darüber kann man sicherlich trefflich diskutieren und spekulieren...

Nicht diskutieren oder spekulieren jedoch braucht man über die wieder einmal - diesmal durch die Wahl zum Vizepräsidenten für Finanzen - nachgewiesene Unfähigkeit ALLER Landesverbände und Funktionäre im VDSF, die da ja (wieder mal) EINSTIMMIG abgestimmt haben.

Diskutieren und spekulieren kann man darüber, ob es noch möglich ist, in diesen verkrusteten Strukturen eine für Angler positive Änderung von innen zu erreichen - oder ob es nicht besser ist zu versuchen, solch nachgewiesen unfähige Strukturen und Funktionäre gleich zu zerschlagen und zu entsorgen.

Das Gleiche gilt übrigens natürlich für den DAV, der sich das alles gefallen lässt ohne zu murren und sich bis jetzt weiterhin gegen die den Anglern gegebenen Versprechen einer gleichberechtigten Fusion auf Augenhöhe ohne Zeitdruck und mit festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte handelt....

Ist es da nicht Zeit, für einen starken Bundesverband, am besten gegründet über starke Vereine aus verschiedenen Bundesländern, welcher eine klare Satzung mit eindeutigen angelpolitischen Zielen hat. 

Mit weitgehenden Kontroll- und Mitwirkungsrechte der Mitglieder und Angler, mit einer antrags- und stimmberchtigten Einzelmitgliedschaft. 

Bei dem dann sehr gerne die Landesverbände mitmachen können, die auch hinter solchen Forderungen stehen.....

Der Rest der anglerfeindlchen Landes- und Bundesverbände kann sich ja dann unterm Dach des VDSF, DAV oder DAFV wsammeln und seine elenden und unwürdigen K(r)ämpfe um Macht, Kohle, Pfründe und persönliche Eitelkeiten weitertreiben.




*Wir brauchen endlich eine zielführende Alternative und nicht einen einzigen, dann vermutlich noch unfähigeren Bundesverband - hervorgegeangen aus unfähigen, unwilligen oder böartigen Landesverbänden/Funktionären - als die, welche wir jetzt schon haben...*


Und falls noch jemand meine persönliche Meinung dazu wissen will:
Ich glaube nach dem würdelosen Schauspiel der Bundes- und Landesverbände beider Seiten in den letzten Jahren nicht mehr daran, dass das verottete Verbandssystem mit den verkrusteten Strukturen und betonköpfigen und sesselklebenden Funktionären noch von innen im Sinne der Angler oder des Angelns als solchem reformiert werden kann.

Der Fisch stinkt vom Kopf, und der muss dann halt weg..................

Da augenscheinlich auf Grund inhaltlicher und persönlicher Differenzen ein starker Bundesverband mit klaren Aussagen und klarer Politik weder zu bekommen noch von den Landesverbänden erwünscht ist, sollte sich jeder Vereinsverantwortliche überlegen, ob er diese Verbände wirklich weiterhin finanzieren will...

Diese Meinung gilt gleichermaßen für VDSF wie DAV und natürlich erst recht für eine Vereinigung beider Verbände unter den jetzigen Vorzeichen - und egal unter welchem Namen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist es da nicht Zeit, für einen starken Bundesverband, am besten gegründet über starke Vereine aus verschiedenen Bundesländern, welcher eine klare Satzung mit eindeutigen angelpolitischen Zielen hat.
> 
> Mit weitgehenden Kontroll- und Mitwirkungsrechte der Mitglieder und Angler, mit einer antrags- und stimmberchtigten Einzelmitgliedschaft.
> 
> ...


 
Du schreibst Dir hier eine Wolf, wiederholst Dich hundertfach, anstatt einfach mal deine 7 Sinne zusammenzuraffen und endlich einen eigenen Verband zu gründen, der nach Deiner Mütze ist....

Lass doch mal Taten folgen und nicht immer diese leeren Floskeln gegen alles, sondern mache es einfach Besser. Oder bekommst Du das etwa nicht auf die Reihe, oder hast Du Angst, dass Dir keiner folgt?|kopfkrat

Irgendwie verstehe ich diese Rumeierei von Dir einfach nicht, Du hättest doch schon längst einen neuen Verband haben können, wenn Du es wirklich wolltest.

Eine Gründung dauert keine 5 Minuten, dann noch schnell ne Satzung basteln, den Inhalt hast Du doch schon klar vor Augen, beim Registergericht und beim Finanzamt einreichen und der Rest kommt von ganz alleine.

Also ich habe das im März gemacht und fand das voll easy.:m

Also hau die Hacken in den Teer und mach endlich was, anstatt hier nur Theorien zu verbreiten, solche eine Neugründung kann doch jeder, oder Du etwa nicht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*

Du hast scheinbar noch nicht den Unterschied verstanden zwischen einem Medium und einem Verein/Verband:
Unsere Aufgabe ist es beileibe nicht, Verbände oder Vereine zu gründen.

Sollte es geschehen (von wem auch immer), darüber zu berichten, diskutieren und kommentieren ja.

Vor allem da sich Verbände und Funktionäre (das gilt für VDSF wie DAV) in Nichtinformation, Desinformation, Diskussionsverhinderung, Zensurwünschen, Anzeigen gegen Angler (hier DAV bis jetzt ausgenommen) und mehr als mangelhafter innerorganisatorischer Demokratie ohne auch nur ansatzweise Mitnahme der Angler üben..

Und die Fragen an Dich hast Du auch nicht beantwortet:
*Habt ihr schon in eurem Landesverband gefragt, warum eure Funktionäre der Wahl eine solchen Finanzenvizepräsidenten im Bundesverband zugestimmt haben?*
Was dafür der Grund war?

Die Kompetenz in Finanz- und Organisationsfragen, die man getrost mehr als nur bezweifeln darf?

Der restriktive angelpolitische Kurs, mit dem Angler auch gegen behördliche Richtigstellungen drangsaliert werden sollen?

Oder ob es doch so ist, wie Peter Mohnert sagte, dass eh alles in der Mitgliederversammlung abgenickt wird, was Präsidium/Verbandsausschuss vorlegt?

Es muss (bzw. sollte) ja einen (guten?) Grund dafür geben, wenn man jemanden wählt - und sein Wahlverhalten sollte auf Nachfrage auch jeder der dort anwesenden Funktionär aus jedem Landesverband jedem Fragenden erklären können..


Oder seid ihr am Ende mit dieser Wahl einverstanden?

Dann bitte erklären, warum ihr damit einverstanden seid, wenn so jemand nachgewiesen ungeeignetes für eine solch wichtige Position gewählt wird..

Falls nicht:
Warum wählt ihr dann die dafür Verantwortlichen dann nicht ab (also die gesamte Führung der jetzigen VDSF-Landesverbände, die dem einstimmig zugestimmt haben. Die gesamte Führung aller DAV-Landesverbände, die dazu nicht nur nichts sagen, sondern weiter mit solchen Leuten verhandeln)?`???


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und die Fragen an Dich hast Du auch nicht beantwortet:
> *Habt ihr schon in eurem Landesverband gefragt, warum eure Funktionäre der Wahl eine solchen Finanzenvizepräsidenten im Bundesverband zugestimmt haben?*
> Was dafür der Grund war?


 
Ohh, entschuldigung, lese nicht immer alle Wiederholungen von Dir.....

Ich brauche nicht fragen, es gab ja keinen anderen, Du wolltest ja nicht, ach nee, kannst das ja nicht, kannst ja nur schreiben , Medium spielen und Dich wiederholen...

Irgendeinen anderen Vorschlag gab es aber auch nicht, oder fühlte sich hier aus dem Bord oder der bundesweiten Anglerschaft irgendeiner berufen und hat nur den Finger nicht gehoben?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



> Ich brauche nicht fragen, es gab ja keinen anderen,


Das ist dann mehr als traurig bezüglich der Kompetenz im VDSF, wenn das der einzige "Fähige" sein sollte, der dafür in Frage kommen würde........

Und es ist mehr als traurig, dass sich da der DAV nicht distanziert.........

Wie gesagt, der Fisch stinkt vom Kopf - auf beiden Seiten...........


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist dann mehr als traurig bezüglich der Kompetenz im VDSF, wenn das der einzige "Fähige" sein sollte, der dafür in Frage kommen würde........
> 
> Und es ist mehr als traurig, dass sich da der DAV nicht distanziert.........
> 
> ....


 
Ich glaube, das ist auch im DAV nicht anders und in keinem Verein. Alle meckern nur und haben die tollsten Ideen, wenn es aber um Arbeit und Zeitopferung geht, dann laufen sie alle wech wie die Hühner oder haben die tollsten Ausreden, von wegten keine Zeit, ich kann sowas nicht usw.....

Bei den Leuten, die sich mit keiner Zeit Outen, frage ich mich dann, wie sie fast täglich am Wasser sitzen können.....;+

Es wird garantiert immer so bleiben, dass es wenige geben wird, die freiwillig Zeit und Arbeit investieren und andere, die leiber rumjammern und Quaken, aber selbst den allerwertesten nicht hochbekommen.

95% der Angler wollen nur Angeln, zahlen gerne dafür, aber zusätzlich Zeit investieren und Arbeiten.... Um Gotteswillen, das geht ja mal gar nicht....

Aus diesem Grund könnt ihr hier trommeln so viel ihr wollt, ihr werdet nicht das geringste an der Einstellung dieser 95% ändern. Sie eventuell mal für ein paar Tage aufschrecken, danach werden sie sich aber wieder in ihren Anglerschlaf begeben, davon bin ich zu 100% überzeugt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



> Aus diesem Grund könnt ihr hier trommeln so viel ihr wollt, ihr werdet nicht das geringste an der Einstellung dieser 95% ändern.


Es reicht auch, wenn man die Einstellung der Mehrzahl der Funktionäre in VDSF wie DAV ändert - der Fisch stinkt vom Kopf, daher muss der entweder zurechtgerückt oder entsorgt werden.

Und da die Funktionäre in VDSF und DAV das über die Jahre verbockt haben, ist es auch deren verdammte Pflicht und Schuldigkeit, das wieder zurecht zu rücken, nicht die Schuld der überwiegend un- oder (bewusst?) falschinformierten Angler und Vereine.

Oder wir müssen eben weiter aufzeigen, wes Geistes Kind unsere Verbände und Funktionäre in den jetzigen Verbänden sind - solange, bis immer mehr Vereine sich fragen werden, warum sie das noch finanzieren..

Wir haben jedenfalls mal nachgefragt zur aktuellen Sache bei den Verbänden (beider Seiten) 

Da diese ja immer aktiv die Kommunikation mit Anglern suchen und diesen sicher gerne alles erklären werden, werden wir sicherlich viele Antworten bekommen..:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=230375

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=230376


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es reicht auch, wenn man die Einstellung der Mehrzahl der Funktionäre in VDSF wie DAV ändert - der Fisch stinkt vom Kopf, daher muss der entweder zurechtgerückt oder entsorgt werden.
> 
> Und da die Funktionäre in VDSF und DAV das über die Jahre verbockt haben, ist es auch deren verdammte Pflicht und Schuldigkeit, das wieder zurecht zu rücken, nicht die Schuld der überwiegend un- oder (bewusst?) falschinformierten Angler und Vereine.


 
Na Du hast ja komische Träume.....

Da ist kaum ein Angler falsch informiert, Die Angler wollen größtenteils überhaupt nicht informiert werden, sondern nur Angeln und weiter von nichts wissen. 

Somit wird da auch nichts ausgetauscht oder entsorgt, da kannst Du sicher sein, und das, weil es einfach keine leute gibt, die den Job machen wollen und besser würde das schon einmal keiner machen, auch davon bin ich überzeugt.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Na Du hast ja komische Träume.....
> 
> Da ist kaum ein Angler falsch informiert, Die Angler wollen größtenteils überhaupt nicht informiert werden, sondern nur Angeln und weiter von nichts wissen.
> 
> Somit wird da auch nichts ausgetauscht oder entsorgt, da kannst Du sicher sein, und das, weil es einfach keine leute gibt, die den Job machen wollen und besser würde das schon einmal keiner machen, auch davon bin ich überzeugt.


 
So ist es.
Oder anders gesagt: Die Angler interessieren sich weder für den VDSF noch für einen anderen Verband. 
Man brauch sich nur mal anschauen, wieviele Leute ihre Kommunalpolitiker kennen. Und dann erwarten wir Interesse für einen Anglerverband?|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*

Tja,. dann machen die Funktionäre was falsch, wenn sie nicht in der Lage sind, so für ihre Angler zu arbeiten, dass die sich interessieren..

Und man sieht daran, dass das ganze verottete Verbandssystem nichts taugt, wenn nicht fähige Leute in Funktion kommen, sondern nur die, die gerade da sind...

Ist ja nur Wasser auf meine Mühlern, da mal nachzufragen, warum die Vereine das teuer erarbeitete Geld ihrer Angler da an diese Verbände geben..


Es bleibt dabei:
Hier haben sich die Landesverbände im VDSF selber erntlarvt - genausio wie die im DAV..

Ich bin gespannt, wann wir die Antworten bekomen.

Die Verbände und Funktionäre wollen ja Angler informieren und mitnehmen, da werden sie sich diese Chance ja nicht entgehen lassen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=230375

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=230376


----------



## Zoddl (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und von wegen man bräuchte Landesverbände, um (große) Gewässer zu pachten - dafür reicht eine Übereinkunft der Anliegervereine, welche ein solches Gewässer dann gemeinsam pachten.
> Das setzt aber das Vorhandensein entsprechend grosser bzw. vieler Anliegervereine mit einem Interesse am Gewässer und der Bereitschaft, dieses Gewässer mit den anderen Interessen-/Anliegervereinen zu teilen. Kann funktonieren.
> In gewässerreichen Regionen wirds schon schwieriger, für jedes (Gross-)Gewässer entsprechende Gemeinschaften zu finden. Finden diese sich nicht zusammen, freut sich wer anders. NABU?
> 
> ...


Es ist nicht nötig, dass du einen eigenen Verband gründest.
Mittlerweile hoffe ich auch nicht, dass du einen gründest!

Was man aber von dir erwarten könnte, wäre zumindest mal ansatzweise ne _konstruktive_ Kritik!

Sonst ists und bleibts einfach nur Gemecker...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



> Des Wasserkopfs Aufgaben bestehen nicht allein darin, stimmberechtigte Versammlungen einzuberufen, sich korrekt entlasten zu lassen oder mich über jeden erfolgreich abgedrückten Furz vom Herrn -sagichnich- zu informieren.


Stimmt, aber wenn sie nicht mal diese Grundaufgaben können und beherrschen, wie sollen sie dann weiteres auf die Reihe kriegen?


Auch bei dem was Du schreibst gilt schlicht:
Die Landesverbände zeigen täglich aufs Neue, das sie es nicht können.

Die Angler/Vereine zahlen weiterhin brav ihre Kohle für schlechte oder gar keine Leistung..

Du beschreibst die Situation und meinst, die wäre unveränderbar - ist sie auch, solange die Angler wie die Deutschen allgemein sehr obrigkeitshörig sind und gar nicht dran denken, dass man was verändern könnte - so kam Hitler an die Macht, so kam die SED an die Macht..

Muss aber nicht sein, die Macht der Verbände ist weder gottgegeben noch in der Verfassung festgeschrieben - Sobald es an die Kohle geht, sobald Vereine und Angler merken, dass mit ihrem sauer erarbeitetem Geld nicht für, sondern mehr gegen sie gearbeitet wird und sie austreten, dann erst werden Verbände und Funktionäre aufwachen. 

Man kann sich wehren, man darf sich wehren, man darf Veränderung wollen - und soll sich laut Verfassung sogar einmischen...

Also werden wir weiter meckern und informieren, disktutieren..

Bis entweder die Funktionäre zur Vernunft kommen - oder sich das die Angler nicht mehr gefallen lassen und mit ihren Vereinen austreten..

Und Du brauchst aber keine Angst zu haben, einen Verband kann ich aus Zeitmangel schon gar nicht gründen, da täglich so viel Unfug und anglerfeindliches der jetzt real exisitierenden Verbände auf den Schreibtisch kommt, dass wir da jetzt schon kaum hinterherkommen...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tja,. dann machen die Funktionäre was falsch, wenn sie nicht in der Lage sind, so für ihre Angler zu arbeiten, dass die sich interessieren..
> 
> Und man sieht daran, dass das ganze verottete Verbandssystem nichts taugt, wenn nicht fähige Leute in Funktion kommen, sondern nur die, die gerade da sind...
> 
> ...


 

Nööö, das hat sich niemand selbst entlarft, Du zeigst nur immer mehr, dass Du von der praktischen und aktiven Vereins- Verbandsführung nicht den geringsten Plan hast und von der Basis eh nicht, bist ja auch nur ein Medium, da muss man davon auch keine Ahnung haben.

Aber da Du ja der ganz Tolle bist, kannst Du uns ja sicherlich erklären, warum Du hier zu diesen Themen von Deinen 99.518 Usern nur 30-40 Einzelkämpfer (mittlerweile ja weniger werdend) zum Schreiben bewegen kannst. Ohhh, das sind ja nur 0,05%, da haben die Vereins und Verbandsfürsten doch tatsächglich 4,95% mehr bewegt.....|kopfkrat

Tja,. dann machen die Teammitglieder des AB's was falsch, wenn sie nicht in der Lage sind, so für ihre Angler zu arbeiten, dass die sich interessieren..

Und man sieht daran, dass das ganze verottete AB-System nichts taugt, wenn nicht fähige Leute in Funktion kommen, sondern nur die, die gerade da sind...

Ist ja nur Wasser auf meine Mühlern, da mal nachzufragen, warum die Angler das schwer erarbeitete Geld ihrer harten Arbeit da an dieses Forum geben, indirekt über die Werbung die hier geschaltet ist.....


Es bleibt dabei:
Hier haben sich Das AB mit seiner Mediumsfunktion selber erntlarvt .....




> Ich bin gespannt, wann wir die Antworten bekomen.
> 
> Die Verbände und Funktionäre wollen ja Angler informieren und mitnehmen, da werden sie sich diese Chance ja nicht entgehen lassen:


 
Ich würde auf soche Fragen auf jeden Fall nicht antworten, die sind mir zu weit weg von der Realität und zu theoretisch.


----------



## mlkzander (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*

thomas,
ich bin auch der meinung, dass der aufruf und dein durchaus berechtigtes "gewetter" nicht den erwünschten effekt bringt............

die leute brauchen etwas greifbares, eine "neue partei" die offen, ehrlich und vor allem transparent ist, das AB ist sicher eine der grössten plattformen und durch "propaganda" in der lage auch angler aus anderen foren zu erreichen, die hier nicht registriert sind

jedenfalls könnte man vom AB aus etwas starten in der richtung, dazu muss man aber auch eier haben und die sache angehen

das du informierst und wachrüttelst ist sehr sehr gut, aber ich denke das es einer anderen strategie bedarf, die anglerschaft zu reorganisieren.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



> Aber da Du ja der ganz Tolle bist, kannst Du uns ja sicherlich erklären, warum Du hier zu diesen Themen von Deinen 99.518 Usern nur 30-40 Einzelkämpfer (mittlerweile ja weniger werdend) zum Schreiben bewegen kannst. Ohhh, das sind ja nur 0,05%, da haben die Vereins und Verbandsfürsten doch tatsächglich 4,95% mehr bewegt.....


Sowohl VDSF wie DAV haben ja zugegeben, dass unsere Veröffentlichungen Wirkung zeigen - reicht mir ;-)))))



> das du informierst und wachrüttelst ist sehr sehr gut, aber ich denke das es einer anderen strategie bedarf, die anglerschaft zu reorganisieren.......


Das ist keine Strategie zum reorganisieren..

Die Angler wollen es ja bis jetzt nicht - nicht besser verdient also -  wehren sich nicht, lassen sich das alles gefallen, bezahlen das Ganze auch noch. 
Das ist informieren und diskutieren und Raum dafür bieten..
Nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger.

Zudem kennt ihr da den Thread, wo ihr über unsere Ansichten/Verhalten diskutieren könnt.

Dieser hier ist für die Unfähigkeit der unsäglichen existierenden Verbände und Funktionäre..

Wird ab hier also wieder wie immer verschoben, wenn weiterhin VDSF-Leute meinen, hier über uns diskutieren zu müssen, um vom eigenen Versagen ablenken zu können.....


----------



## Zoddl (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Du beschreibst die Situation und meinst, die wäre unveränderbar* - ist sie auch, solange die Angler wie die Deutschen allgemein sehr obrigkeitshörig sind und gar nicht dran denken, dass man was verändern könnte - so kam Hitler an die Macht, so kam die SED an die Macht..


Nein, ich meine nicht das die Situation unveränderbar ist. Keineswegs! Um die Situation zu ändern, muss etwas funktionierendes her. Eine funktionierende Lösung oder ein funktionierender Ansatz, der eben auch real etwas ändern kann.
Zur Findung dieser bietet sich eine funktionierende Diskussion an, bei dem eben die "Gegenseite" nicht "wegargumentiert" sondern analysiert wird. Schon allein um evtl. Fehler zu vermeiden.

Kollektiver Verbandsaustritt, und das habt ihr hier nicht zum ersten Mal vorgeschlagen, isses aber defintiv nicht! Weisst du wahrscheinlich selbst?
Dann mögen die Landesverbände zwar überflüssig sein und sich in Folge dessen "abschaffen". Aber was dann? 
Neugründung? Super... ohne vorherige "Lösung" gehts wieder von vorne los!

Ich glaub auch nicht mal, das eure formulierten Grundsätze als Teil einer Satzung "funktionieren würden". Satzungsänderungen wurden ja in jüngster Zeit bereits durch durchgeführt (Stichwort VANT).


Bisher bin ich gedanklich nur zu nem unbhängigen/externen (nicht Vorstandsmitglieder) Kontrollorgan gekommen. Aber da wären wir ja wieder bei der SED... |bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



> Neugründung? Super... ohne vorherige "Lösung" gehts wieder von vorne los!


Deswegen sagen wir schon immer - ob bei der Fusion geannnten Übernahme oder bei einer Neiugründung von wem auch immer:
Vorwärts gehen kann es nur, wenn *vorher* angelpolitische Ziele und Vorgehen definiert und festgeschrieben werden (wo auch immer) und eine entsprechende Kontroll- und Mitwirkungsmöglichkeit gegeben ist. 

Leider ignorieren ja unsere unfähigen Verbände und Funktionäre ja auch von Anglern von der Basis (nicht vom gehassten Anglerboard) erarbeitete Vorschläge, die zumindest in Ansätzen in diese Richtung gehen.
http://www.fusion-nein-danke.de/satzungsentwurf-ii/

Das alleine zeigt schon wieder den Unwillen und die Unfähigkeit dieser Organisationen und Funktionäre, auch nur ansatzweise auf die Angler hören oder mit denen disktutieren oder diese mitnehmen zu wollen.

Diese unsägliche einstimmige Wahl hier und das schweigen aller Funktionäre und Verbände dazu (VDSF wie DAV) ist da nur ein weiteres, das momentan aktuellste, Beispiel dazu.

Lies Dir einfach mal durch hier im Politikforum, was die Verbände (Bund wie Land, VDSF wie  DAV) schon alles angerichtet haben, wie immer wieder versucht wird, Angler weder informieren noch mitnehmen zu müssen.


----------



## Zoddl (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Diese unsägliche einstimmige Wahl hier und das schweigen aller Funktionäre und Verbände dazu (VDSF wie DAV) ist da nur ein weiteres, das momentan aktuellste, Beispiel dazu.


Das "einstimmige" Wahlverhalten hat einen Grund. Und dieser residiert in persona z.Zeit in Offenbach. Das ist meine persönliche Meinung dazu!

Den Rest spar ich mir... der steht hier im AB ohnehin an zig Stellen. Aber nett, das die LVs überhaupt noch abstimmen "dürfen".


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*

Tja, wie von allen vermutet, keine offizielle Antwort oder Eingangsbestätigung - nur wieder "inoffizielle Anrufe" - auf unsere Fragen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=230375


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> auf der gerade stattgefundenen Jahreshauptversammlung des VDSF wurde Mathias Ripperger, Präsident des VDSF-Landesverbandes Hamburg, zum Vizepräsidenten im Bund für den Bereich Finanzen gewählt.
> 
> Laut Veröffentlichung einstimmig, also von allen Landesverbänden/Funktionären des VDSF, also auch von Ihnen.
> ...



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=230376


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> auf der gerade stattgefundenen Jahreshauptversammlung des VDSF wurde Mathias Ripperger, Präsident des VDSF-Landesverbandes Hamburg, zum Vizepräsidenten im Bund für den Bereich Finanzen gewählt.
> 
> Laut Veröffentlichung einstimmig, also von allen Landesverbänden/Funktionären des VDSF.
> ...


----------



## mlkzander (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wenn weiterhin VDSF-Leute meinen, hier über uns diskutieren zu müssen, um vom eigenen Versagen ablenken zu können.....



ich denke das du mich nicht gemeint hast, ich habe den deutschen sytemen u.a. genau wegen solchen dingen, die zur genüge nicht nur im vdsf/dav vorkommen, gott sei dank schon lange den rücken gekehrt..........


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*

nene, Du warst das nicht, den ich da gemeint hatte ;-))))


----------



## kumpelhunter (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*

Hallo
Im folgendem Bericht wird vom Bestehenbleiben des Gewässerfonds bei der Übernahme des DAV gesprochen.
Frage an die hier Wissenden, kann man das glauben?
Denke irgendwo hier im Forum was von einer möglichen zukünftigen (nach Fusion) Satzungsänderung im Bezug auf diesen Sachverhalt gelesen zu haben.
Danke
Gruß​ 

*"36. Mitgliederversammlung des Landesanglerverbandes Sachsen-Anhalt e.V.*
*im DAV. e.V.*
Text Frank Gabriel
Am 12. November 2011 fand die 36.Mitgliederversammlung des
Landesanglerverbandes Sachsen-Anhalt e.V. im DAV e.V. in Brambach in der Gaststätte „Zu den Elbterassen“ statt.
Nach der Wahl des Tagungspräsidiums, der Mandatsprüfungskommission und der
Antragskommission wurden verdienstvolle Mitglieder unseres Verbandes ausgezeichnet. Die höchste Auszeichnung unseres Landesanglerverbandes, die Eintragung ins Ehrenbuch, erhielt der Sportfreund Olaf Grassel vom SFV Löderburger 1933 e.V.. Zusätzlich zu dieser Auszeichnung erhielt er die Ehrenmitgliedschaft. Die Sportfreunde Frank Eger vom Stendaler AF RAW e.V., Erhard Ostwald AC Köthen e.V. und Andreas Kilhof vom AV Bernburg e.V. erhielten die Ehrenplakette. Die Ehrennadel in Gold erhielten außerdem Eberhard Schäfer vom AC Köthen, sowie Lothar und Ernst Oppermann vom AV Wörlitzer Winkel.
Der Bericht des Präsidiums wurde in drei Referaten gehalten. Zunächst erläuterte der Geschäftsführer des Landesanglerverbandes, Axel Ritzmann, die laufenden Programme zur Förderung von Lachs, Meerforelle, Aal und Stör. Weiterhin ging er auch auf erfolgreiche Projekte wie z.B. das Jugendlager und das
Jugendmeeresangeln ein. Der Landesanglerverband bemüht sich intensiv um die Bündelung der Interessen seiner Mitglieder und arbeitet für die Gewährleistung optimaler Bedingungen für das Angeln in unserer Region und darüber hinaus.
Der Vizepräsident für Finanzen, Roger Schenkel, erläuterte sehr ausführlich den Stand der Finanzen. So hat der LAV den Austritt aus dem Landessportbund gut verkraftet und wird auch dieses Jahr mit einem positiven Ergebnis abschließen.
Der Präsident des LAV, Hans Peter Weineck, ging in seinem Referat auf die Initiative Pro DAFV ein. Die Initiative der Landesverbände, Bayern, Brandenburg und Thüringen hat die ins Stocken geratenen Fusionsverhandlungen wieder angeschoben. Sollte es zu einem Zusammenschluss kommen, dann hätten 750.000 Angler eine neue Heimat und eine kräftige Stimme. Er betonte, der vorliegende Satzungsentwurf und der vorliegende Verschmelzungsvertrag sind Entwürfe. In ihnen wurden bereits viele Positionen des DAV eingearbeitet. So wird es die ersten vier Jahre eine paritätische Zusammensetzung des Präsidiums geben.
Weiterhin stellte er heraus, dass in den Vereinen viel über den Zusammenschluss der beiden Verbände diskutiert wird und für viele Mitglieder und Vorstände der Zusammenschluss „problembehaftet“ zu sein scheint. Dies resultiert auch aus der unterschiedlichen gesellschaftlichen Entwicklung in Ost und West. Aber die Probleme für uns Angler werden in Zukunft nicht geringer. Man denke nur an die Wasserkraftwerke, die Kormoranproblematik, die EU-Wasserrahmenrichtlinie sowie an die Herausforderungen des Naturschutzes und des Tierschutzes. Mit der Verschmelzung der Dachverbände muss jeder Angler wissen, das alles so bleibt, wie bisher, denn die Frage des Gewässerfonds ist immer Sache der jeweiligen Landesanglerverbände und deren Satzungen.
Unser LAV mit seinen Mitgliedsvereinen bewirtschaftet rund 12.000 ha Wasserfläche und gibt rund eine Millionen Euro für die Gewässerwirtschaft jedes Jahr aus. Der Mitgliedsbeitrag für die Nutzung dieses Gewässerfonds ist für jedes Mitglied bezahlbar, weil wir viele Mitglieder sind.
Auch mit einer Beitragserhöhung auf Grund des Zusammenschlusses ist nicht zu rechnen. Denn bisher führen wir an den DAV für jedes Mitglied 3,10 € ab, nach der Fusion sind dann nur noch 2,00 € für den neuen Dachverband vorgesehen. Der Präsident bat die Mitgliederversammlung, durch ihr Votum dem vorliegenden Satzungsentwurf und dem Verschmelzungsvertrag zuzustimmen.
In seinen Ausführungen ging der Präsident weiterhin auf die Erfolge unserer Angelsportler ein. Die DAV-Angler und besonders die Angler unseres LAV sind weiterhin Weltspitze und führend in vielen Disziplinen, nicht nur im Casting. Anschließend erfolgte eine umfangreiche Diskussion.
Als erster Redner bemängelte der Vorsitzende des DAV Burg AG „Kugelfische“ e.V., Sportfreund Klapper, die fehlende Zuarbeit des Verbandes und damit die fehlende Unterstützung im Rahmen seiner Lobbyarbeit zum Thema der Befahrbarkeit der Wege (FFOG) in seinem Territorium.
In der Diskussion wurde außerdem von einem Bitterfelder Sportfreund auf den am 10.11.2011 im Bundestag gefassten Beschluss zum Kormoranmanagement hingewiesen. Den größten Raum in der Diskussion nahm aber das Thema der Gründung des neuen Dachverbandes ein.
Hier hatte der Kreisanglerverein Sangerhausen fristgerecht folgende Anträge eingebracht:
1. Antrag auf Ablehnung des Satzungsentwurfes für den DAFV in der *jetzigen *Form durch die Mitgliederversammlung des Landesanglerverbandes.
2. Ablehnung des Verschmelzungsvertrages zwischen DAV und VDSF in der *jetzigen *Form. Diese Anträge wurden schriftlich vom Kreisanglerverein Sangerhausen ausführlich begründet. In der Diskussion gab es deshalb Anfragen sowie pro und kontra zu diesen Anträgen bzw. zu der vorgesehenen Verschmelzung.
Anfragen waren z.B., warum der DAV dem VDSF beitritt und nicht eine Verschmelzung im eigentlichen Sinn stattfindet. Dies wurde vom Vizepräsidenten für Jugend und Sport, Sportfreund Schnitzendöbel, damit beantwortet, dass es um die Erhaltung des neuen Verbandes als „Anerkannter Umweltverband“ geht. Andere Fragen waren, ob nur der DAV seine Finanzen bei einem Beitritt offen legen muss oder auch der VDSF und was passiert nach den ersten vier Jahren, wenn die Parität aufgehoben wird? Dazu wurde klar gesagt, dass auch der VDSF bei einer Verschmelzung seien Finanzen offen legen muss und nach den ersten vier Jahren muss auch neu gewählt werden. Danach werden die Funktionen entsprechend dem Wahlergebnis verteilt. Frank Preetz als Präsidiumsmitglied für Jugend und Sport appellierte an die Delegierten, sich nicht einer Fusion zu verschließen, auch im Interesse der Kinderund Jugendarbeit und der Vertretung der Interessen der Angler überhaupt.
Sportfreund Bachmann als 1. Vizepräsident und gleichzeitig Vorsitzender des KAV Saalkreis e.V. sprach davon, dass er persönlich ein riesengroßes Problem hat, denn viele seiner Mitglieder stehen kritisch zu Punkten aus den Entwürfen zu den Grundsatzdokumenten Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag. Das zeigt aber, das es noch viel Gesprächsbedarf in und mit den Vereinen gibt und die aufgeworfenen Fragen konkreter zu beantworten sind. Kritisch war der Diskussionsbeitrag von Gerhard Jarosz (KAV Sangerhausen). Er bemängelte u.a. die kurze Zeit, die die Vereine zur Sichtung der Dokumente zur Verfügung hatten. Er äußerte den Eindruck, das die Vereinigung jetzt so schnell wie möglich vollzogen werden soll, ohne die Strukturen der Verbände richtig einzubinden, was er als nicht mit seinem Demokratieverständnis übereinstimmend sieht. Auch kritisierte er scharf die Informationspolitik des Landsanglerverbandes, insbesondere die Internetseite. Auch zur gegenwärtigen Präsidiumsarbeit äußerte er sich kritisch. Ein Vertreter vom „AV Posthornsee“ verwies darauf, dass viele Interessenvertretungen in der Wirtschaft und bei den Gewerkschaften ohne Fusionen funktionieren und fragte, warum dies bei den bei den Anglerverbänden nicht möglich sein soll? Die Anfrage des Sportfreundes Bernhard (KAV Sangerhausen), ob es denn noch weitere Vorteile beim Zusammenschluss gib, außer mit einer Stimme zu sprechen, wurde mit dem Verweis auf die Kosteneinsparung bei unserem LAV von rund 40.000 € beantwortet. Viele der Kritiker des jetzigen Standes der Satzung und des Verschmelzungsvertrages betonten, dass sie im Prinzip nichts gegen eine Fusion haben, wenn die Unklarheiten beseitigt werden. Auch der Antrag des KAV Sangerhausen auf Ablehnung der Entwürfe von Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag eines zukünftigen DAFV bezog sich nur auf deren *jetzige Form*.
Nach der Diskussion erfolgte die Abstimmung zu den eingebrachten Anträgen. Diese Anträge wurden mit knapper Mehrheit angenommen. Dies bedeutet, das eine knappe Mehrheit der Mitgliedsvereine im LAV Sachsen-Anhalt z.Z. mit den jetzigen Entwürfen zur Satzung und zum Verschmelzungsvertrag für den neuen Verband nicht einverstanden ist. Zum Abschluss der Veranstaltung brachte deshalb der Präsident, Sportfreund Hans-Peter Weineck, seine maßlose Enttäuschung zu dem Abstimmungsergebnis zum Ausdruck. Anmerkung des Verfassers: Dieser Bericht erfolgte an Hand eigener Aufzeichnungen und enthält nur sinngemäße Wortlaute sowie aus Sicht des Verfassers die wichtigsten Informationen an unsere Mitglieder. Entsprechend unserer Satzung erhalten die Vereinsvorsitzenden in Kürze vom Präsidium das ausführliche Protokoll dieser Mitgliederversammlung. Auch ist mit der derzeitigen Ablehnung die Fusion der Dachverbände nicht gescheitert, da der LAV Sachsen-Anhalt nur einen bestimmten Anteil von Stimmen zur vorgesehenen außerordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung im November 2012 hat. Es bleibt zu hoffen, das im Rahmen der Mitbestimmung unserer Vereine noch einige Änderungen an den Entwürfen von Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag vorgenommen werden bzw. Unklarheiten eine Lösung finden."​


----------



## kxxxkfxx (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



kumpelhunter schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Im folgendem Bericht wird vom Bestehenbleiben des Gewässerfonds bei der Übernahme des DAV gesprochen.
> Frage an die hier Wissenden, kann man das glauben?​


 
Unabhängig davon, dass ich einer Fusion aus anderen Gründen skeptisch gegenüber stehe: Ein Bundesverband hat kein Mitspracherecht zu Absprachen, die zwischen einzelnen Landesverbänden bzgl. Gewässermitnutzung getroffen werden. Die Fonds bleiben also von einer Fusion der Bundesverbände unbetroffen.


----------



## ivo (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



kumpelhunter schrieb:


> Hallo
> Im folgendem Bericht wird vom Bestehenbleiben des Gewässerfonds bei der Übernahme des DAV gesprochen.
> Frage an die hier Wissenden, kann man das glauben?
> Denke irgendwo hier im Forum was von einer möglichen zukünftigen (nach Fusion) Satzungsänderung im Bezug auf diesen Sachverhalt gelesen zu haben.
> ...






Brotfisch schrieb:


> Die PE des VDSF ist eine klare Absage an  diejenigen, die zum Thema Fusion Aufklärungsbedarf angemeldet haben.
> Dabei wird nicht zwischen Fusionsgegnern und Kritikern des "Wie" unterschieden.
> Was da als "sicher" beschworen wird, ist eine Fusion auf dem kleinsten  gemeinsamen Nenner, die um jeden Preis und ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste  in einem Zeitplan durchgezogen werden soll, der keine Kritik zulässt,  auch keine konstruktive.
> 
> ...



-----


----------



## Honeyball (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*

Damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt.
Geh' mal davon aus, dass Dir heute und in den nächsten paar Monaten vorgegaukelt wird, dass die Pools Landessache und unantastbar sind.
In 3-4 Jahren wird es das AB und diese dann alten Threads noch immer geben und dann werden wir spaßeshalber mal alle die zitieren, die uns jetzt wer weiß wie an den Karren pinkeln, Unsachlichkeit, Schwarzmalerei und Hetze vorwerfen und meinen, alles besser wissen und abschätzen zu können.

Auch, wenn der dann aktive Teil des AB nur noch aus den Bereichen Norwegen, Angeln in Europa und Sonstiges bestehen sollte, weil es Angeln in Deutschland de facto nicht mehr gibt oder es zur exquisiten Beschäftigung einiger elitärer Menschen geworden ist, die sich diesen Weg jetzt als Verbandsfunktionäre ebnen...:m


----------



## kxxxkfxx (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt.
> Geh' mal davon aus, dass Dir heute und in den nächsten paar Monaten vorgegaukelt wird, dass die Pools Landessache und unantastbar sind.
> In 3-4 Jahren wird es das AB und diese dann alten Threads noch immer geben und dann werden wir spaßeshalber mal alle die zitieren, die uns jetzt wer weiß wie an den Karren pinkeln, Unsachlichkeit, Schwarzmalerei und Hetze vorwerfen und meinen, alles besser wissen und abschätzen zu können.


 
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die Pools eine Zukunft haben. Der Grund dafür ist aber nicht der Bundesverband, sondern Gewinnstreben der Besitzer bzw. der Verkauf des Tafelsilbers, sprich der Gewässer, durch die Kommunen.

Pools stehen und fallen mit dem Willen ihrer Eigentümer/Pächter, ihre Gewässer in einen Pool geben zu wollen. Wenn "elitäre Menschen" die Gewässer erwerben und dem Pool entziehen, stirbt der Pool. Darauf hat ein Bundesverband aber Null Einfluss.

Ich habe immer mehr den Eindruck, dass ihr in eurer Fokussierung auf die Verbände verkennt, wovon die Situation bzgl. Angeln in Deutschland wirklich abhängt. Das sind nämlich die Gewässer-Eigentums- und Pachtverhältnisse.

Das Gleiche kann uns in Franken mit Gewässern der Fränkischen Seenplatte blühen. Sollten die Besitzer die kommenden Pachtrechte an private Bieter vergeben, sind die Gewässer u.U. für die Allgemeinheit nicht mehr verfügbar.


----------



## Honeyball (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*

Siehst Du,
und genau deswegen schreien wir nach Verbänden und Verbandsfunktionären, die sich für die anglerische Allgemeinheit einsetzen:m


----------



## kxxxkfxx (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Siehst Du,
> und genau deswegen schreien wir nach Verbänden und Verbandsfunktionären, die sich für die anglerische Allgemeinheit einsetzen:m


 
Und was sollen die bitte tun? Die Eigentumsrechte in Deutschland neu festschreiben?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



> Das Gleiche kann uns in Franken mit Gewässern der Fränkischen Seenplatte blühen. Sollten die Besitzer die kommenden Pachtrechte an private Bieter vergeben, sind die Gewässer u.U. für die Allgemeinheit nicht mehr verfügbar


Ein so großes Gewässer wird niemand pachten, um nicht damit zu wirtschaften.

Das dürften im Gegensatz zu den Ehrenamtamateuren bei den Verbänden dann aber Profis sein, die ja Geld verdienen wollen - im Gegensatz zu den Verbänden aber nicht durch Bevorzugung der eigenen Klientel, sondern durch schaffen eines attraktiven Angelgewässers mit klaren und möglichst wenig restriktiven Regeln.

So kann man viele Angler gewinnen und damit viele Karten verkaufen - unterm Strich dürfte das für die Angler preiswerter und attraktiver sein als ein vom Verband bewirtschaftetes Gewässer, der damit Mitglieder in seine Vereine zwingen will und somit für Gastangler unattraktive(re) Bedingungen aufstelllt..

Das ist ein Spekulation, für die mindestens genauso viel spricht wie für die Annahme von krickfan - in meinen Augen sogar mehr...


----------



## Aegir von Trondur (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...wie an den Haaren herbeigezogene Verknüpfungen damit scheixxegal.



An den Haaren herbei gezogen ist das leider nicht. Der Absatz über die "Parasiten" ist nationalsozialistische Diktion in Reinform, was aber nicht bedeutet, dass das jeder wissen muss, es ist ja nicht jeder an deutscher Geschichte oder an Politik interessiert. 

Es ist wohl schwierig in einer solchen Propagandarhetorik auf solche sprachlichen Bilder zu verzichten, denn sie haben dort eben auch eine Funktion. 

Ich habe mich in diesem Forum angemeldet, um mich über die zu erwartenden Auswirkungen der Fusion zu informieren. Zunächst war ich etwas verärgert, dass ich mich hier extra anmelden musste bzw. dass ich das getan habe, weil ich mir durch die Anmeldung Zugriff auf Informationen und Fakten zur Fusion erhofft habe und diese Erwartungen wurden nicht erfüllt. 

Trotzdem habe ich eine Reihe von Fragen zu den Auswirkungen einer Fusion der Verbände und die erste dieser Fragen würde ich nun gerne stellen. 

Frage: In diesem Board wird immer wieder davon gesprochen, dass durch eine Fusion der Dachverbände ein umfassendes Nachtangelverbot drohe. Ein solches Verbot halte ich für falsch. 
Welche Informationen liegen vor, in welchen Landesverbänden ein solches Nachtangelverbot geplant ist? 

Welche Fakten lassen ein solches Verbot wahrscheinlich erscheinen? 

Inwiefern kann ein gemeisamer Bundesverband der deutschen Angler Einfluss nehmen auf die Ländergesetzgebung? 

In welchen VDSF oder DAV geführten Regionen steht ein solches Nachtangelverbot unmittelbar bevor?

Nun ist die Frage doch deutlich länger geworden, als ich zunächst dachte, aber das Thema ist zu wichtig um einfach kurz abgehandelt zu werden.

Ich bin gespannt auf die Faktenlage und bedanke mich schon im vorraus für die Mühe des Antwortens.

Mit anglerischem Gruß,

Aegir


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



Aegir von Trondur schrieb:


> An den Haaren herbei gezogen ist das leider nicht.
> 
> Im Bezug auf meine Person aber sowas von. Ist der platte Versuch der diskredition.
> 
> ...



Knackpunkt sind die unterschiedlichen Ideologien der beiden heutigen Verbände. Lies Dir mal die Aussagen auf den jeweiligen HP der Bundesverbände durch und vergleiche.
Für die Übernahme hat der DAV Präsident diesen angelpolitischen Grundsätzen seines Verbandes abgeschworen, entgegen seiner vorherigen Versprechungen.

Das alles ist aber auch nur Makulatur. Denn im wesentlichen besteht das Problem darin, dass es keine gemeinsame Erklärung gibt, wohin dieser neue Verband das Schiff der Angler steuern will. Das Fundament ist nicht gebaut und die ganze Vorgeschichte ist ein Possenspiel.


----------



## Aegir von Trondur (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nachtangelverbote drohen nicht, weil die Verbände es  fordern, sondern weil sie es nicht schaffen, sich mit dem Naturschutz  auf Augenhöhe auseinander zu setzen. Insbesondere der Im VDSFsattsam  bekannte vorauseilende Gehorsam ist diesbezüglich eine große Gefahr. Das  scheibchenweise aufgeben von Freiheiten, weil man in Sachen Naturschutz  völlig inkompetent ist.



Ich verstehe. Es gibt also keine Informationen dazu.



> Wie oben. Hinzu kommt die aktuelle Situatin in Baden Würtemmberg.



Meine Frage bezog sich auf konkrete Fakten. Gibt es dazu Fakten? Planungspapiere? Gesetzesentwürfe oder ähnliches? Eine Meinung möchte ich mir gern selbst bilden.



> Die Landesverbände haben das Recht, sich zu Änderungen bzgl. des Fischereigesetze zu äußern.



Wieso haben die ein solches Recht? Meine Frage bezog sich auf den Kontext Nachtangeln. Meine Schuld, die Frage war ungenau.



> Von bevorstehen weiß ich nichts, aber in BW (siehe  obiger Link) stand die Aufhebung zur Diskussion. Auch da wurden die  Angler vom Landesverband im Regen stehen gelassen.



Das heisst, es gibt solche Planungen nicht. Das finde ich beruhigend. Das es eine solche Regelung in Baden-Württemberg gibt ist bedauerlich. Warum gibt es hier im Anglerboard dazu keine politische Initiative?



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Knackpunkt sind die unterschiedlichen Ideologien  der beiden heutigen Verbände. Lies Dir mal die Aussagen auf den  jeweiligen HP der Bundesverbände durch und vergleiche.



Den Begriff "Ideologie" verstehe ich in dem Zusammenhang nicht. Vielleicht erläuterst du einmal kurz inwiefern Verbände von Freizeitanglern ideologisch sind. Ich werde mir mal die Internetauftritte der Verbände vornehmen und möglicherweise ergeben sich daraus neue Fragen.

Danke für die Antwort, auch wenn sie nicht so wirklich zur Klärung beigetragen hat, vielleicht wissen da andere Foristen mehr.

Mit anglerischem Gruß,

Aegir


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



			
				Aegir von Trondur schrieb:
			
		

> > Wie oben. Hinzu kommt die aktuelle Situatin in Baden Würtemmberg.
> 
> 
> 
> Meine Frage bezog sich auf konkrete Fakten. Gibt es dazu Fakten? Planungspapiere? Gesetzesentwürfe oder ähnliches? Eine Meinung möchte ich mir gern selbst bilden.


Momentan gibt es nach meienr Information keine konkreten Planungen, das macht ja auch erst nach einer Fusion genannten Übernahme Sinn, wenn man sich deren Unterstützung sicher sein kann..

Dazu musst Du aber wissen, dass in Baden-Württemberg der Gesetzgeber das Nachtangelverbot im Zuge der Entbürokratisierung abschaffen wollten, die Verbände dann der Regierung geschrieben haben, dass dies nicht geht, man könne Angler aus Natutschutzgründen nicht nachts angeln lassen.

Im Saarland hat der Verband, da eine Körperschaft öffentlichen Rechtes, ebenfalls ein Nachtangelverbot erlassen.
In diesem Falle nicht gesetzlich, sondern eben als Körperschaft öffentlichen Rechtes in Zusammenarbeit mit der Regierung.

Nicht verschweigegn darf man da, dass Bayern zwar das Verbot abgeschafft, einige der Regionalverbände dies trotzdem aufrecht erahlten, statt das den Gewässerbewirtschaftern zu überlassen.



			
				Aegir von Trondur schrieb:
			
		

> Ralle 24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Knackpunkt sind die unterschiedlichen Ideologien  der beiden heutigen Verbände. Lies Dir mal die Aussagen auf den  jeweiligen HP der Bundesverbände durch und vergleiche.
> ...


Ideologie, Philosophie, Strategie, Taktik - nenn es  wie Du willst, vom Ansatz her sind die beiden Dachverbände komplett unterschiedlich.

Der VDSF als anerkannter Naturschutzverband sieht Angler als Gefahr für die Gewässer.
Der DAV (bisher) eher als Chance und Aufpasser.

Der VDSF vertritt in erster Linie die Gewässerbewirtschafter, der DAV (bisher, bricht ja gerade alle den Anglern gegebenen Versprechen) eher die Angler allgemein.

Der VDSF akzepiert Angeln nur auf Grundlage der menschlichen Ernährung, der DAV vertrat (bisher, s.o.) das Angeln und den Anglern als solches in allen tierschutzgerechten Formen.

Der VDSF hat mit dem Bndesfinanzministerium zusammen eine Richtlinie erarbeitet, nachdem Vereine die Gemeinützigkeit verlieren können, wenn sie bei Gemeinschaftzsfischen Setzkescher verwenden, Plätze auslosen, Preise oder Pokale vergeben etc., der DAV steht (bisher, s.o.) für tierschutzgerechtes Wertungsangeln.. 

Da aber der DAV mit seine nFunktionären scheinbar auf Biegen und Brechen und ohne alle vorher gegebenen Versprechungen sich vom VDSF übernehmen lasse nwill, weissm an nun nicht, in wie weit der DAV zu seiner bisher betriebenen Poltik weiter steht oder inwiefern er auch die Politik des VDSF da schon übernommen hat.

und, und, und...

Ich such Dir bei Gelegenheit dazu mal die zig Artikel dazu raus, die dazu veröffentlicht wurden, falls Du mit der Suchfunktion Deine Probleme hast.

Findest Du aber alles hier im Politikforum und im Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de)

Z. B.:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226495

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...d-dav-der-vergleich-teil-1-die-satzungen.html

Und natürlich haben wir bisher zum Stimmvrhalten bezüglich eines nachgewiesen nicht gerade "topgeeigneten" Mannes zum, Vizepräsident iim VDSF-Bund für Finanzen keine Antwort erhalten - auch hier ist der DAV schon auf dem besten Wege, wie auch der VDSF zu handeln:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=230375

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=230376

Und hier kannst Du sehen, wie "kompetent und freundlich" die VDSF-Landesverbände mit Anfragen von Anglern (nicht von uns!!) umgehen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=228766


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



Aegir von Trondur schrieb:


> Ich verstehe. Es gibt also keine Informationen dazu.
> 
> Mir sind keine konkreten Pläne dazu bekannt. Darum geht es auch nicht. Die Pläne dazu liegen in den Schubladen vieler Naturschützer. Da die Verbände zu Recht kein kompetenter Gesprächspartner für den Naturschutz sind, kann man auf dieser Ebene schon mal nix bewirken. Was die Gesetzgebung angeht, opfern die Verbände gerne schonmal ein Stückchen Freiheit der Anlger um im Gegenzug die Sicherung ihrer Pfründe zu gewährleisten.
> 
> ...



Gerne


----------



## kxxxkfxx (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Grund zur Beruhigung. Du weißt nicht,  welche Pläne und Absichten in den Schubladen der Naturschützer liegen.  Nachtangelverbote stehen dort hoch im Kurs.



Die gelebte Praxis sieht doch ganz anders aus, wenn Angler und Naturschützer sich ohne Vorurteile an einen Tisch setzen.
Wieder das Beispiel Bayern:

Neutral betrachtet ist das Nachtangeln natürlich ein Problem für den Naturschutz, besonders während der Brutzeit von Wasservögeln.
Andererseits möchten Angler nicht auf das Nachtangeln verzichten. Jetzt kann man entweder konfrontativ aufeinander losgehen (z.B. Tierschützer pachten Gewässer und entziehen sie den Anglern), oder man sucht eine Kompromiss. Der gelingt in Bayern oft, indem ein Teil der Gewässer als Tierschutzzone ausgewiesen wird, die von Anglern weder betreten noch beangelt werden darf. In der Regel sind dies Schilfzonen, die auch den Fischen sehr gute Rückzugsmöglichkeiten bieten.

Beispiel LAB-See:
http://www.lab-altendorf.de/gewaesser.shtml
Zitat:
"Der eigentlich als Biotop vorgesehene See wurde zum Angelsee umgewidmet,  das westliche Ufer bleibt Naturschutzgebiet und ist für das Angeln  gseperrt."

Legt endlich eure Paranoia gegen die Tierschützer ab. Dort gibt es nicht mehr Bekloppte als bei den Anglern. 

Und das Problem Spaßfischerei kann auch nicht durch einen noch so anglerfreundlichen Bundesverband gelöst werden. Angeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht verbietet das Tierschutzgesetz.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht verschweigegn darf man da, dass Bayern zwar das Verbot abgeschafft, einige der Regionalverbände dies trotzdem aufrecht erahlten, statt das den Gewässerbewirtschaftern zu überlassen.



Und das werden die auch in Zukunft in ihrem Einflussbereich tun, weil bzgl. der über die gesetzlichen Regelungen hinausgehenden Festlegungen weder der Landesverband noch der Bundesverband etwas zu sagen hat.

Das setzt sich in kleineren Details übrigens fort:
Der Fischereiverband Mittelfranken verbietet in allen seinen Gewässern das Angeln mit HUndefutter, also Frolic.
Der Fischereiverband Oberfranken erlaubt das Fischen mit Frolic.

Für die Gewässer von Vereinen des Verbands Mittelfranken hat das Frolic-Verbot allerdings keine Bedeutung, da hier wieder die Vereine das Sage haben (und meist Frolic zulassen).

Das ist schräg und Kleinstaaterei in Reinkultur, aber so ist die Lage und daran wird sich absehbar nichts ändern.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Aber ein VDSF Landesverband kann sich nicht glaubhaft  gegen die Ideologie seines Bundesverbandes stellen. Das wird ihm jeder  Gegner auf´s Butterbrot schmieren. Proklamiert der Bundesverband z.B.  angeln als nur zulässig zum Nahrungserwerb, kann ein Landesverband nur  schwerlich anders argumentieren.



Wovon träumst Du Nachts? :q

Schau Dir mal das Verhalten eines Herrn Seehofer in der Bundespolitik an. Einige Bundesländer, insbesondere Bayern, stinken aus der vollen Hose und wissen genau um ihre Machtstellung. Die werden einen Teufel tun und sich von einem Bundesverein ihre Position vorschreiben lassen.

Das Problem wird immer sein, dass der Bundesverband dies weiß und um nicht sein Gesicht zu verlieren bereits im Vorfeld auf die Meinung der Schwergewichte eingehen wird.

Deshalb bin ich nachwievor der Meinung, VDSF und DAV sollten getrennte Wege gehen. Das Ergebnis wird anderenfalls für die Mitglieder des heutigen DAV frustrierend sein, weil sie aufgrund der absehbaren Machtverhältnisse wesentliche Mitspracherechte verlieren werden. 

Wie lange sich ein DAV bei der absehbaren demografischen Entwicklung in den Neuen Bundesländern und der absehbaren Entwicklung bei den Eigentumsverhältnissen der Gewässer halten kann, ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



> Deshalb bin ich nachwievor der Meinung, VDSF und DAV sollten getrennte Wege gehen. Das Ergebnis wird anderenfalls für die Mitglieder des heutigen DAV frustrierend sein, weil sie aufgrund der absehbaren Machtverhältnisse wesentliche Mitspracherechte verlieren werden.


Da sind wir uns komplett einig..


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



krickfan schrieb:


> Die gelebte Praxis sieht doch ganz anders aus, wenn Angler und Naturschützer sich ohne Vorurteile an einen Tisch setzen.
> Wieder das Beispiel Bayern:
> 
> Neutral betrachtet ist das Nachtangeln natürlich ein Problem für den Naturschutz, besonders während der Brutzeit von Wasservögeln.
> ...



Du vemischst, vermutlich versehentlich, Tierschutz und Naturschutz. Zwei Paar Stiefel. Ich bleib mal beim Naturschutz.

Hast mich falsch verstanden. Ich hab keine Paranoia gegen Naturschützer, im Gegenteil.

Nur fehlt in fast allen Verbänden die Naturschützerische Kompetenz, bzw. ist unterbesetzt. Das Ergebnis sind faule Kompromisse und ein oft nicht ernst genommen werden von Seiten des Naturschutzes. 
Nur gemeinsam kann man vernünftige und tragbare Lösungen finden. Dazu gehört Sachkompetenz, die auf Seiten des Naturschutzes vorhanden ist, auf Seiten der Verbände überwiegend nicht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



krickfan schrieb:


> Wovon träumst Du Nachts? :q
> 
> Schau Dir mal das Verhalten eines Herrn Seehofer in der Bundespolitik an. Einige Bundesländer, insbesondere Bayern, stinken aus der vollen Hose und wissen genau um ihre Machtstellung. Die werden einen Teufel tun und sich von einem Bundesverein ihre Position vorschreiben lassen.
> 
> ...



Dem letzten Absatz in obigem Zitat stimme ich unter den gegebenen Umständen volll zu.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du vemischst, vermutlich versehentlich, Tierschutz und Naturschutz. Zwei Paar Stiefel. Ich bleib mal beim Naturschutz.



In der Praxis ist es halt so, dass beide Themen oft vermischt werden. Wenn es darum geht, einen gesunden Bestand in tiergerechter Umgebung zu erhalten, greifen Natur- und Tierschutz ineinander.

Und Personen aus dem Umfeld Naturschutz sehen sich naturgemäß oft auch als Tierschützer. Man hat darum oft beide Themen auf dem Tisch, wenn es um Absprachen geht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



> greifen Natur- und Tierschutz ineinander.


Schlicht falsch
Du meinst in dem Fall eher Arten- und Naturschutz..

Beim Tierschutz gehts immer darum, das einzelne Tier vor menschlichen Eingriffen zu schützen (wie bei Mastbetrieben, Tierhaltung  allgemein, Angeln, Jagen etc..)  - das spielt weder im Natur- noch Artenschutz ne Rolle..

Da gehts nicht ums einzelne Tier, sondern darum Arten entsprechende Biotope zum überleben zur Vefügung zu stellen - unabhängig vom Schicksal des einzlnen Tieres..


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



krickfan schrieb:


> In der Praxis ist es halt so, dass beide Themen oft vermischt werden. Wenn es darum geht, einen gesunden Bestand in tiergerechter Umgebung zu erhalten, greifen Natur- und Tierschutz ineinander.
> 
> Und Personen aus dem Umfeld Naturschutz sehen sich naturgemäß oft auch als Tierschützer. Man hat darum oft beide Themen auf dem Tisch, wenn es um Absprachen geht.



Richtig in der Beobachtung, völlig falsch im Zusammenhang.

Tierschutz hat mit Naturschutz oder Artenschutz überhaupt nichts zu tun. Dass manche Naturschützer auch Tierschützer sind ist richtig, aber nicht mehr als in anderen Gemeinschaften oder Interessengruppen. Es gibt sogar harsche Konflikte zwischen Tierschützern auf der einen und Natur- und insbesondere Artenschützern auf der anderen Seite.

Ich behaupte sogar, dass es zwischen Anglern und Natur-/Artenschützern mehr Gemeinsamkeiten gibt, als zwischen Tierschutz und Natur-/Artenschutz.
Unsere Verbände schaffen es aber nicht, diese Gemeinsamkeiten zu stärken und sich als Partner des Natur- und Artenschutzes zu qualifizieren.

Und das ist auch Totengräberei an unserem Hobby.


----------



## Aegir von Trondur (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich behaupte sogar, dass es zwischen Anglern und Natur-/Artenschützern mehr Gemeinsamkeiten gibt, als zwischen Tierschutz und Natur-/Artenschutz.



Vollste Zustimmung!

Aber warum ist es dann problematisch, wenn ein Anglerverband gleichzeitig Naturschutzverband ist? Denn nur so hat man doch Mitspracherecht bei Gesetzgebungsverfahren.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



Aegir von Trondur schrieb:


> Vollste Zustimmung!
> 
> Aber warum ist es dann problematisch, wenn ein Anglerverband gleichzeitig Naturschutzverband ist? Denn nur so hat man doch Mitspracherecht bei Gesetzgebungsverfahren.



Es ist nicht problematisch, es ist in höchstem Maße nötig.

Es ist nur schlicht unwahr, dass der DAV in den VDSF übernommen werden muss, weil der VDSF den Satus hat und der DAV nicht.

Denn der Neue Verband muss sich so oder so um eine neue Anerkennung bewerben.


----------



## Gemini (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



Aegir von Trondur schrieb:


> Aber warum ist es dann problematisch, wenn ein Anglerverband gleichzeitig Naturschutzverband ist? Denn nur so hat man doch Mitspracherecht bei Gesetzgebungsverfahren.



Dann müsste man noch als solcher ernst- bzw. wahrgenommen werden. 

Durch Zufall ist mir vor kurzem in der FTD eine Meldung aufgefallen, es ging um Pestizideinträge in Gewässer und Grundwasser, meiner Meinung nach ein Thema das Angler interessieren sollte.

Ein breites Bündnis aus: Pestizid Aktions-Netzwerk (PAN Germany), der Bund für Umwelt und Naturschutz Deutschland (BUND), Greenpeace, der Naturschutzbund (NABU), der Berufs- und Erwerbsimker-Bund (DBIB) sowie der Bundesverband der Energie- und Wasserwirtschaft (BDEW).
http://www.nabu.de/modules/presseservice/index.php?popup=true&db=presseservice&show=3651
Die Meldung ging über dpa raus, von Anglerverbänden die beim Gewässerschutz glänzen lese ich da leider nix...

Dann schaut man sich noch z.b. die Seite vom Nabu an und sieht die Schlagzahl mit der dort Nachrichten veröffentlicht werden, vergleicht das Ganze mit der "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit" die beim VDSF geleistet wird und kann seine eigenen Schlüsse ziehen, Krümel und Kuchen halt.

Mir würde es schon reichen wenn die rein anglerischen Interessen professionell vertreten würden. Was ich zu Naturschutzthemen bisher gesehen habe lässt aber auf die "Arbeit" politisch gesehen dilletantischer Leichtgewichte jenseits der Wahrnehmungsgrenze schliessen. Passend zu dem Bild das der Angler noch vor 20 Jahren in der Öffentlichkeit hatte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*

Denkspiel:
Gehts dem VDSF wirklich um Naturschutz?

Oder um die dabei sowohl von Europa, dem Bund wie den Ländern  für Naturschutzverbände abzugreifende Kohle?


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



Gemini schrieb:


> Was ich zu Naturschutzthemen bisher gesehen habe lässt aber auf die "Arbeit" politisch gesehen dilletantischer Leichtgewichte jenseits der Wahrnehmungsgrenze schliessen. Passend zu dem Bild das der Angler noch vor 20 Jahren in der Öffentlichkeit hatte.



Wenn es nur das wäre. Leider ist die Arbeit politisch auch noch extrem kontraproduktiv. Durch den massenhaften Blödsinn, der zum Thema Naturschutz von den Verbänden verzapft wird, finden sie nicht mal dann Mitstreiter, wenn sie mal was richtiges machen wollen.


----------



## Aegir von Trondur (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder um die dabei sowohl von Europa, dem Bund wie den Ländern  für Naturschutzverbände abzugreifende Kohle?





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Nein, da geht es schlicht um Kohle, Macht, Pfründe und persönliche Eitelkeiten - und eben nicht um Angler oder das Angeln!!!*



Zu diesem Aspekt hätte ich wieder einige Fragen. Es wird immer wieder angesprochen, dass die Verbände über erhebliche Geldmittel verfügen.

Wieviel Geld bekommen die Angelverbände aufgrund ihres Status als Naturschutzverbände von den Ländern, vom Bund und aus Brüssel? Gibt es dazu belastbare Quellen?

Ist dieses Geld für die Verbände frei verfügbar oder an bestimmte Projekte gebunden? Kann man darüber irgendwo etwas nachlesen? 

Was bekommt ein Vorstand im Monat an Gehalt z.B. in Hamburg oder in anderen Verbänden? Gibt es dazu Quellen? Wieviele hauptamtliche Vorstände hat ein solcher Verband?

Was genau ist gemeint mit "Pfründen?" Da würden mich konkrete Beispiele interessieren.

Mit anglerischem Gruß

Aegir


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



> Wieviel Geld bekommen die Angelverbände aufgrund ihres Status als Naturschutzverbände von den Ländern, vom Bund und aus Brüssel? Gibt es dazu belastbare Quellen?


Ist je nach Verband (Bund, Land in den verschiedenen Ländern) unterschiedlich.
Muss aber natürlich in der Buchhaltung/Rechenschaftsbericht vermerkt sein und kannst Du da bei jedem Verband einzeln erfragen.



> Ist dieses Geld für die Verbände frei verfügbar oder an bestimmte Projekte gebunden? Kann man darüber irgendwo etwas nachlesen?


Reicht von der Bezahlung z. B, von Fischereibiologen über Zuschüsse zu bestimmten Projekten (z. B. Lachswiederansiedlung) .
Auch hier wieder: Beim einzelnen Verband zu erfragen..



> Was bekommt ein Vorstand im Monat an Gehalt z.B. in Hamburg oder in anderen Verbänden? Gibt es dazu Quellen? Wieviele hauptamtliche Vorstände hat ein solcher Verband?


Das ist eines der großen Probleme:
Vorstände sind Amateure, die ehrenamtlich arbeiten.
Dafür bekommen sie  - auch je nach Verband unterschiedlich - normal eine Pauschale, dazu viele Möglichkeiten Fahrtkosten, Übernachtungen, Betriebsmittel etc. abzurechnen. Viele machen das absolut seriös, da das schlecht kontrollierbar ist, gibts da auch viele Möglichkeiten.
Hauptberuflich sind meist nur die Geschäftsführer/Sekreteriat der Verbände.



> Was genau ist gemeint mit "Pfründen?"


Das ist allgemein gemeint. 

Da nicht alles nur Geld ist, sondern auch vieles als geldwerter Vorteil für Verbände gesehen werden kann. Auch z. B. die Möglichkeit der Einflussnahme auf Politik und bei nicht allzuwenigen auch einfach das "wichtig sein" oder "Macht haben". Oder auch z. B. dass man auf einer Warteliste schneller nach oben rutscht und, und, und....  

Im Verein richtet das meist wenig an, weil das alles einigermaßen offen gehandhabt wird und jeder jeden kennt und es natürlich auch nicht um die Summen wie in den Verbänden geht.

Je höher das raufgeht, desto größer die Summen und  desto schwieriger eine Kontrolle - siehe auch z.B. dann das Beispiel der VDSF-GmbH als Tochter des VDSF, wo man überhaupt keine aussagekräftigen Zahlen bekommt, sondern nur das, was unbedingt veröffentlicht werden muss - warum auch immer.

Da aber alle unsere Verbände, VDSF wie DAV, Bund wie Land, ja immer behaupten, sie würden Angler umfassend informieren und alles offenlegen, kannst Du die ja gerne mal anschreiben, wie das alles in den einzelnen Verbänden aussieht - wirst sicher Antworten bekommen ;-)))


----------



## Aegir von Trondur (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da aber alle unsere Verbände, VDSF wie DAV, Bund wie Land, ja immer behaupten, sie würden Angler umfassend informieren und alles offenlegen, kannst Du die ja gerne mal anschreiben, wie das alles in den einzelnen Verbänden aussieht - wirst sicher Antworten bekommen ;-)))



Ich dachte, dass ihr dazu belastbare Zahlen habt, deswegen Frage ich ja euch. Sollte es zu den ganzen Themen in denen Vermutungen und Meinungen ausgetauscht werden, nicht auch ein Thema geben in dem ganz einfach nackte Fakten, Zahlen und nachweisbare Hintergründe dargestellt werden?


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*

Wenn Du eine Idee hast, wie man legal und verwertbar an Fakten und belegbare Zahlen kommen kann, immer her damit. 

Von allseits seriösen Unternehmen bekommt man die problemlos. Das man diese von Verbänden, und insbesondere im Zusammenhang mit der VDSF-GmbH nicht bekommt, bedeutet zwar nicht automatisch Unseriösität, zeigt aber deutlich auf, dass man sich lieber Spekulationen ausliefert, als harte Zahlen auf den Tisch zu legen. 

Warum das so ist, bleibt Deiner Phantasie überlassen.

Auch dass in Hamburg die JHV zum dritten mal gescheitert ist, ist ein Fakt. Über das warum kann man nur wieder spekulieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*

Eine neue Meldung auf der DAV-Seite, Grüße und "Wünsche" fürs neue Jahr vom Präsidenten Markstein..

http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=354&Itemid=364



> Mit Beginn des Jahres 2011 wurden die Verhandlungsgespräche bedauernswerterweise einseitig abgebrochen. Dank der Initiative einiger Landesverbände vom VDSF und vom DAV wurden sie wieder aufgenommen. Einem Satzungsentwurf haben die Verbandausschüsse beider Verbände bereits zugestimmmt



Dazu fällt mir dann nur noch ein:
Schuss immer noch nicht gehört............

Ein Trauerspiel...

Es gab nicht genügend Zeit, um Einwendungen zu bringen für die Angler - das Beispiel Sachsen-Anhalt zeigt das ja bildhaft.

Ohne Mitsprache oder Diskussion über alternative - ja vorliegende Satzungsentwürfe - wurde hier also blind wieder mal von oben nach unten durchgedrückt..




> Ich bin sicher, dass wir den Weg zur Vereinigung der Anglerinnen und Angler in Deutschland im Deutschen Angelfischerverband mit dem festen Willen aller Beteiligten zur Fusion im neuen Jahr meistern können


Da steht ja aber nichts davon, dass alle Verbandspräsidien in Bund und Land, VDSF wie DAV zurücktreten und nachfolgend fähige Leute wählen lassen wollen - wie soll das da dann gehen??

Auch wie bisher?

Durchdrücken ohne Diskussion und Mitnahme und mit einem nicht einzuhaltenden Zeitplan, wenn man Information und Mitnahme der Angler nur ansatzweise gerecht werden will.....


PS:
So gesehen steht einer Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF wirklich nichts mehr im Wege. Bezüglich Information und innerverbandlicher Demokratie ist ja schon jetzt kein Unterschied mehr feststellbar...........


----------

